# The Saint Laurent YSL College Bag Thread



## Sarahbou

Hello ladies ! I was browsing the saint laurent website looking for an enveloppe clutch and then i cam accross this new bag that i felt in love with ! Does anyone have it or did anyone see it ???


----------



## schuhgal

Sarahbou said:


> Hello ladies ! I was browsing the saint laurent website looking for an enveloppe clutch and then i cam accross this new bag that i felt in love with ! Does anyone have it or did anyone see it ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022158


Hi!! i was informed its not available until august i believe, so for preordering. i think it is a beauty too!


----------



## Sarahbou

Oh thank you for the response ! I hope i can get my hands on it


----------



## schuhgal

just saw it in the boutique yesterday. i want it so much, its beautiful and personally in my opinion more special that the chanel boy bag


----------



## Elsbeth_

I've also spotted it and liking it. I have a thing for chevron and black


----------



## cwxx

Saw it in the 5th ave boutique today - the ones i saw at least were a little more slouchy then the pic - but a big big plus for me is they have it in grey! I really like the grey with matelasse


----------



## Sarahbou

oh my god , i cant wait to see some reveal fotos , i dont have a ysl shop around me , the only way for me is online shopping ! but its a bit hard to do when you dont have any idea of how the bag is ! and i dont even have a SA , im a YSL newbie


----------



## Wilsom04

Hi ladies! What is the price point on this bag!  Would love to find this in grey.


----------



## Sarahbou

ITS 2450 dollars in the US , 1690 euros in europe !


----------



## schuhgal

yes and the large version is for 1990 euros


----------



## schuhgal

cwxx said:


> Saw it in the 5th ave boutique today - the ones i saw at least were a little more slouchy then the pic - but a big big plus for me is they have it in grey! I really like the grey with matelasse


yes it was slouchy and i think my concern is that i hope the leather dosnt sag /loosen or wrinkle over time


----------



## Pinks Bibi

schuhgal said:


> yes it was slouchy and i think my concern is that i hope the leather dosnt sag /loosen or wrinkle over time



Hi, did you get this bag? If yes, how's leather and shape  holding up? 
Your input would be great as I am also concerned about this issue.
Thanks


----------



## schuhgal

hello! I didn´t actually get this bag, in the end. i went to paris last fall and received a surprise present of the Boy bag (which I had been on the fence about for a long time personally - as I thought most people had the typical diamond quilted version). But in paris I found a limited edition which was so different and unique i fell in love with it.

I was going to get this bag this spring, but as i love structured bags and my concern had been slouching i just bought the SDJ which i am loving 2 weeks ago

I saw the black, maroon, pink and gray versions of this bag in selfridges and i didn´t like the wrinkling very much. The SA explained to me that it is the quality of the leather and it is inevitable that it will happen. I just don´t like the look that my Miu Miu bags took on (which is why I never got into Balenciaga ever) - personally I think it looks dated.

BUT i saw this bag in suede (DOUBLE love) with fringing (TRIPLE love). I can´t even describe how beautiful it is!!!!!!!

I know it is seasonal but it is so beautiful.
I think I am going to see if it goes on sale and then try to get it as it is seasonal.


----------



## Pinks Bibi

schuhgal said:


> hello! I didn´t actually get this bag, in the end. i went to paris last fall and received a surprise present of the Boy bag (which I had been on the fence about for a long time personally - as I thought most people had the typical diamond quilted version). But in paris I found a limited edition which was so different and unique i fell in love with it.
> 
> I was going to get this bag this spring, but as i love structured bags and my concern had been slouching i just bought the SDJ which i am loving 2 weeks ago
> 
> I saw the black, maroon, pink and gray versions of this bag in selfridges and i didn´t like the wrinkling very much. The SA explained to me that it is the quality of the leather and it is inevitable that it will happen. I just don´t like the look that my Miu Miu bags took on (which is why I never got into Balenciaga ever) - personally I think it looks dated.
> 
> BUT i saw this bag in suede (DOUBLE love) with fringing (TRIPLE love). I can´t even describe how beautiful it is!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I know it is seasonal but it is so beautiful.
> I think I am going to see if it goes on sale and then try to get it as it is seasonal.



Thanks for getting back to me. Hmm.....so now it's even tougher to decide for me. The exact wrinlkling and slouching issue is keeping me at bay. 
Would love some update from someone who actually got it and has used it for a while now.


----------



## daniloves

Pinks Bibi said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Hmm.....so now it's even tougher to decide for me. The exact wrinlkling and slouching issue is keeping me at bay.
> Would love some update from someone who actually got it and has used it for a while now.


Hi! I'm new here, but i have been eyeing this bag for months now.  I will be getting it for my birthday coming up in 2 weeks! I've done a lot of research on it, and can tell you the leather is very soft but strong.  If I get it before you do I will post photos for you and give you an update.


----------



## Pinks Bibi

daniloves said:


> Hi! I'm new here, but i have been eyeing this bag for months now.  I will be getting it for my birthday coming up in 2 weeks! I've done a lot of research on it, and can tell you the leather is very soft but strong.  If I get it before you do I will post photos for you and give you an update.



Congrats in advance 
Please do share your input about the bag once you get it. I've read so much about it being slouchy and loosing the shape,  it's sort of putting me off.Although the top handle and back pocket is a plus for me.


----------



## Pinks Bibi

daniloves said:


> Hi! I'm new here, but i have been eyeing this bag for months now.  I will be getting it for my birthday coming up in 2 weeks! I've done a lot of research on it, and can tell you the leather is very soft but strong.  If I get it before you do I will post photos for you and give you an update.



You know it's even more confusing when you have to hear so many totally opposite opinion. I've even asked few You tubers who have this bag, about sagging and slouchy shape but they said it's holding up fine.
And the feedback here on forum indicates totally otherwise


----------



## daniloves

Pinks Bibi said:


> You know it's even more confusing when you have to hear so many totally opposite opinion. I've even asked few You tubers who have this bag, about sagging and slouchy shape but they said it's holding up fine.
> And the feedback here on forum indicates totally otherwise


I work at Saks and inspected the bag closer today. The middle zipper pocket is sown into the bag where the leather folds. Much like the spine of a book it will keep it upright and from collapsing in on itself. The bag will hold up, no problem. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pinks Bibi

daniloves said:


> I work at Saks and inspected the bag closer today. The middle zipper pocket is sown into the bag where the leather folds. Much like the spine of a book it will keep it upright and from collapsing in on itself. The bag will hold up, no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you so much for this input .&#128149; So pleased to hear about it's structure. Now I am definitely going to give it a try &#128525;


----------



## Pinks Bibi

daniloves said:


> I work at Saks and inspected the bag closer today. The middle zipper pocket is sown into the bag where the leather folds. Much like the spine of a book it will keep it upright and from collapsing in on itself. The bag will hold up, no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Can you please also tell how's the leather?  Is it too soft and crinkly?


----------



## daniloves

The leather does have a wrinkle to it. Dragged my nail across it hard and didn't see a mark though. I've attached a photo for you. It's not super soft buttery leather, a slight texture to it. 


Pinks Bibi said:


> Can you please also tell how's the leather?  Is it too soft and crinkly?


----------



## Pinks Bibi

daniloves said:


> View attachment 3331023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather does have a wrinkle to it. Dragged my nail across it hard and didn't see a mark though. I've attached a photo for you. It's not super soft buttery leather, a slight texture to it.



Thank you so much for posting the real pic and the info 
One last thing if you please don't mind, which color is most eye catching with its blackish hardware?


----------



## daniloves

Pinks Bibi said:


> Thank you so much for posting the real pic and the info
> One last thing if you please don't mind, which color is most eye catching with its blackish hardware?


My store only has black, red and cobalt blue. The black with this hardware is beautifully understated,  but I did love the blue as well. Is that what you meant? 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pinks Bibi

daniloves said:


> My store only has black, red and cobalt blue. The black with this hardware is beautifully understated,  but I did love the blue as well. Is that what you meant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, absolutely! I've been obsessing over the cobalt blue


----------



## arodnapGM

Hi there! I bought the burgundy color of this bag about 4 months ago and have been using it as my everyday bag. My opinion is that at baseline the goatskin leather is wrinkled and not structured to begin with (like the side folds appear to sag), but it's not soft like Balenciaga. As Daniloves says there is a middle pocket that acts as a spine and there is also a base piece that prevents bottom from sagging. I stuff mine and I think that because it is a smaller bag there is less chance of sagging (Less area to support, does this make sense?). In short, I love this bag! I use it when travel and it has held up great. The only place where I see wear is a little in the corners where I have accidentally hit it against something.  I would post pics but I don't know how. Feel free to ask if you have further questions


----------



## Wplijnaar

daniloves said:


> View attachment 3331023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leather does have a wrinkle to it. Dragged my nail across it hard and didn't see a mark though. I've attached a photo for you. It's not super soft buttery leather, a slight texture to it.



&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;


----------



## Pinks Bibi

arodnapGM said:


> Hi there! I bought the burgundy color of this bag about 4 months ago and have been using it as my everyday bag. My opinion is that at baseline the goatskin leather is wrinkled and not structured to begin with (like the side folds appear to sag), but it's not soft like Balenciaga. As Daniloves says there is a middle pocket that acts as a spine and there is also a base piece that prevents bottom from sagging. I stuff mine and I think that because it is a smaller bag there is less chance of sagging (Less area to support, does this make sense?). In short, I love this bag! I use it when travel and it has held up great. The only place where I see wear is a little in the corners where I have accidentally hit it against something.  I would post pics but I don't know how. Feel free to ask if you have further questions


Thank you, Thank you. ......
Finally some input from an owner of this beauty 
You have pretty much answered all the questions I've been asking around. 
Just one question, why did you prefer burgundy color over the others? I am in love with cobalt blue but burgundy also is such a lovely combo with its greyish hardware


----------



## Pinks Bibi

And please post pics too !!! You can go to faq section and read all about posting pics. I don't know exactly how to explain it in my words


----------



## arodnapGM

Pinks Bibi said:


> Thank you, Thank you. ......
> Finally some input from an owner of this beauty
> You have pretty much answered all the questions I've been asking around.
> Just one question, why did you prefer burgundy color over the others? I am in love with cobalt blue but burgundy also is such a lovely combo with its greyish hardware



Hi there. I'll read up on how to post pics and post some later tonight if I figure it out. I had a hard time picking the color and each color had it's pros: I love black, the blue was a nice bright/but not too bright blue, and the aged hardware looks nice against the nude color.  Ultimately, I picked the burgundy because it looked the best with my outerwear.  I bought this bag when it was cold an rainy so I was wearing black and grey coats and tan trench coats and the bag looked so great with these colors. Hope that helps!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

arodnapGM said:


> Hi there. I'll read up on how to post pics and post some later tonight if I figure it out. I had a hard time picking the color and each color had it's pros: I love black, the blue was a nice bright/but not too bright blue, and the aged hardware looks nice against the nude color.  Ultimately, I picked the burgundy because it looked the best with my outerwear.  I bought this bag when it was cold an rainy so I was wearing black and grey coats and tan trench coats and the bag looked so great with these colors. Hope that helps!



Yes absolutely, your input has been most helpful. 
Now, i am waiting for some modelling pics 
Thanks and enjoy your bag in good health


----------



## daniloves

Pinks Bibi said:


> Yes absolutely, your input has been most helpful.
> Now, i am waiting for some modelling pics
> Thanks and enjoy your bag in good health


Good luck!


----------



## Chanellover2015

arodnapGM said:


> Hi there! I bought the burgundy color of this bag about 4 months ago and have been using it as my everyday bag. My opinion is that at baseline the goatskin leather is wrinkled and not structured to begin with (like the side folds appear to sag), but it's not soft like Balenciaga. As Daniloves says there is a middle pocket that acts as a spine and there is also a base piece that prevents bottom from sagging. I stuff mine and I think that because it is a smaller bag there is less chance of sagging (Less area to support, does this make sense?). In short, I love this bag! I use it when travel and it has held up great. The only place where I see wear is a little in the corners where I have accidentally hit it against something.  I would post pics but I don't know how. Feel free to ask if you have further questions




Please post some pics &#128513;


----------



## rachelq

arodnapGM said:


> Hi there! I bought the burgundy color of this bag about 4 months ago and have been using it as my everyday bag. My opinion is that at baseline the goatskin leather is wrinkled and not structured to begin with (like the side folds appear to sag), but it's not soft like Balenciaga. As Daniloves says there is a middle pocket that acts as a spine and there is also a base piece that prevents bottom from sagging. I stuff mine and I think that because it is a smaller bag there is less chance of sagging (Less area to support, does this make sense?). In short, I love this bag! I use it when travel and it has held up great. The only place where I see wear is a little in the corners where I have accidentally hit it against something.  I would post pics but I don't know how. Feel free to ask if you have further questions


Hi,

I am wondering if the bag is heavy? Thank you.


----------



## cloudeight

I'm hoping to get this bag some time this summer and this forum has been incredibly helpful!


----------



## fabiens

Does anyone know if the ysl large college monogram bag fits a mac book pro 13inches ?
Thanks


----------



## eriko86

@fabiens unfortunately it can't fit


----------



## idbib

Hi everyone! [emoji847] 
I just received my college bag in medium size however I find that the strap is too long for me (I'm 159cm). I checked NAP's archive images and noticed that the strap was shorter (101cm). 
I measured my strap and it was close to 110cm
Did anyone have the same experience like me?
Did YSL change the strap length?


----------



## mdlchic77

idbib said:


> Hi everyone! [emoji847]
> I just received my college bag in medium size however I find that the strap is too long for me (I'm 159cm). I checked NAP's archive images and noticed that the strap was shorter (101cm).
> I measured my strap and it was close to 110cm
> Did anyone have the same experience like me?
> Did YSL change the strap length?
> View attachment 3374542
> View attachment 3374543



Yes,  YSL changed the strap length for the upcoming season. It's still a beautiful bag on you, but maybe try and call a few boutiques or department stores to find out if they still have stock of the older version. Good luck!


----------



## idbib

Thanks for your reply mdlchic77! 

I decided to bite the bullet and shorten the strap by 10cm [emoji85]. 
The locksmith/shoe repairer charged me $15. 

Fingers cross everything goes well. I'll be collecting the strap tomorrow. [emoji16]


----------



## aleksandras

idbib said:


> Thanks for your reply mdlchic77!
> 
> *I decided to bite the bullet and shorten the strap by 10cm [emoji85].
> The locksmith/shoe repairer charged me $15.*
> 
> Fingers cross everything goes well. I'll be collecting the strap tomorrow. [emoji16]



That's a great idea! I'm almost the same size as you and if I decide to go for this bag, I need to shorten it as well. I just need to find a trustworthy person to do that


----------



## breathe.love

idbib said:


> Hi everyone! [emoji847]
> I just received my college bag in medium size however I find that the strap is too long for me (I'm 159cm). I checked NAP's archive images and noticed that the strap was shorter (101cm).
> I measured my strap and it was close to 110cm
> Did anyone have the same experience like me?
> Did YSL change the strap length?
> View attachment 3374542
> View attachment 3374543




I saw that you bought it from Reebonz! I bought mine from the same platform but mine came in the old shorter chain. I wish I'd the longer chain for cross body alternative. [emoji13]

Hope the new length fits you well!


----------



## idbib

I hope so too... Feeling nervous now. I hope the guy doesn't stuff up my chain. Will post a mods photo if everything goes well [emoji1317]


----------



## breathe.love

Oops I just realized mine is large size and not medium. :x
Good luck and hope to see your mod shots soon!


----------



## little_j

idbib said:


> Hi everyone! [emoji847]
> I just received my college bag in medium size however I find that the strap is too long for me (I'm 159cm). I checked NAP's archive images and noticed that the strap was shorter (101cm).
> I measured my strap and it was close to 110cm
> Did anyone have the same experience like me?
> Did YSL change the strap length?
> View attachment 3374542
> View attachment 3374543



If you don't mind me asking, how much is the medium size from Reebonz? I'm also from Aus but I'm trying to work out which is the best place price wise for me to get this bag (i'm after the large size though). Love the silver hardware on this bag! I'm still debating what color hardware but this pic is making me want the silver!


----------



## idbib

Hi little_j 
I paid $2340. 
You have to keep checking Reebonz website for the college bag. 
I saw they had the large college bag @ $2690 last Friday.


----------



## yellowjellybaby

idbib said:


> I hope so too... Feeling nervous now. I hope the guy doesn't stuff up my chain. Will post a mods photo if everything goes well [emoji1317]


My bag came with a long strap too, which is far too long on me as I'm only 156cm. Out of interest idbib, how many links did you get taken off each side? I was thinking maybe 4 from each side would be good. 

Having said that, I've been to about 3 locksmith / shoe repair type places and each one has refused to adjust the length for me as the links have been welded and they don't have the tools to break this apart...

I think I'll need to find a metal specialist or something, does anyone have any ideas?? I live in London by the way. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arodnapGM

Sorry for delayed reply. No the itself is not heavy and the chain is lighter in comparison to Chanel boy chain.


----------



## arodnapGM

Chanellover2015 said:


> Please post some pics [emoji16]



Hi sorry for the late reply but I finally figured out how to post pics! 
Hope these help!


----------



## mugenprincess

arodnapGM said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply but I finally figured out how to post pics!
> Hope these help!



What a beauty


----------



## little_j

idbib said:


> Hi little_j
> I paid $2340.
> You have to keep checking Reebonz website for the college bag.
> I saw they had the large college bag @ $2690 last Friday.



Thank you for the reply! Bummer missed out on the large! I will keep stalking the website


----------



## idbib

YSL site has just restock the medium college in brushed silver hardware. The RRP is $2515 inclusive of taxes and complimentary shipping!!


----------



## yellowjellybaby

idbib said:


> YSL site has just restock the medium college in brushed silver hardware. The RRP is $2515 inclusive of taxes and complimentary shipping!!


How did the shortening of the chain go?


----------



## little_j

Does anyone know if the college bags seasonal or are they part of the permanent collection?

Meanwhile I'm debating between brushed gold or silver hardware. I actually just want the bag to match with my soon to purchase chloe susanna boots. I'm leaning more towards the brushed gold because I already have an antigona with silver hardware. My first world struggles of choosing which color hardware haha!


----------



## mdlchic77

idbib said:


> Thanks for your reply mdlchic77!
> 
> I decided to bite the bullet and shorten the strap by 10cm [emoji85].
> The locksmith/shoe repairer charged me $15.
> 
> Fingers cross everything goes well. I'll be collecting the strap tomorrow. [emoji16]



No problem, that's  awesome to hear! Definitely post new mod pics!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

arodnapGM said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply but I finally figured out how to post pics!
> Hope these help!



Congrats!  What a pretty combo of this color and silver black hardware !!!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

idbib said:


> Hi everyone! [emoji847]
> I just received my college bag in medium size however I find that the strap is too long for me (I'm 159cm). I checked NAP's archive images and noticed that the strap was shorter (101cm).
> I measured my strap and it was close to 110cm
> Did anyone have the same experience like me?
> Did YSL change the strap length?
> View attachment 3374542
> View attachment 3374543



Congrats, really it looks so good on you. Please keep us updated on the shortening of metal strap and some mod pics too


----------



## donutsprinkles

arodnapGM said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply but I finally figured out how to post pics!
> Hope these help!


Pretty! Is this amarante or burgundy or Bordeaux? I was at Saks when I discovered a color called amarante on the tag that's nowhere to be found online. I wondered if the markets used different names for the same color...?


----------



## arodnapGM

Hi, I just checked the card for my bag and the color is amaranto.


----------



## bbcerisette66

donutsprinkles said:


> Pretty! Is this amarante or burgundy or Bordeaux? I was at Saks when I discovered a color called amarante on the tag that's nowhere to be found online. I wondered if the markets used different names for the same color...?


Beautiful !!!!! This colour is perfect for all seasons. I love it


----------



## Pinks Bibi

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful !!!!! This colour is perfect for all seasons. I love it


Hello my dear friend, long time no see!!!
I hope and pray you and family are well....
If you remember i was lusting over this ysl bag too. Got it pre loved in this color.
It's such a practical nice bag.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Congratulations my sweet Shazia. Happy you have THE bag of your dream. I hope the best for you and your family [emoji8]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Such a nice colour [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## KensingtonUK

Can someone tell me how long this bag has been around? I asked the sales person today at the YSL boutique in SF and she said many years!  Is this true? Has it really been around for 10+ years?  

For those who have owned it for a while, are you still happy with your purchase?  Any regrets. Thinking of getting the medium as I like the longer strap but I'm concerned the bag is too small to carry sunglasses, wallet etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

KensingtonUK said:


> Can someone tell me how long this bag has been around? I asked the sales person today at the YSL boutique in SF and she said many years!  Is this true? Has it really been around for 10+ years?
> 
> For those who have owned it for a while, are you still happy with your purchase?  Any regrets. Thinking of getting the medium as I like the longer strap but I'm concerned the bag is too small to carry sunglasses, wallet etc.
> 
> Thanks!


UOTE="KensingtonUK, post: 31109725, member: 497827"]Can someone tell me how long this bag has been around? I asked the sales person today at the YSL boutique in SF and she said many years!  Is this true? Has it really been around for 10+ years? 

For those who have owned it for a while, are you still happy with your purchase?  Any regrets. Thinking of getting the medium as I like the longer strap but I'm concerned the bag is too small to carry sunglasses, wallet etc.

Thanks![/QUOTE]
Hello, i have this bag in medium size. I don't think it's been around for many years, but someone with more knowledge can confirm that. 
As far as the size is concerned, as you mentioned the basics you want to carry, it's perfect for that. I have been using mine almost all through the last year and couldn't be happier with it.
A big big plus for me is the large back slip pocket, perfect for any size phone, so so convenient to not open and close the bag every time you have to answer your phone or use it.
The longer chain which is so chunky and subtle at the same time, was the drawing factor for me to this style and size .and it is as good as when i bought it, very well made.I didn't go for the large size as it is prone to lose it's shape and stretch more over time, from what i researched. 
I just loveee mine.
Hope that helps


----------



## mimicry26

Hi I am very interested to purchase this bag
But cant decide between black or deep marine
Does anyone know is the deep marine a new color or seasonal?


----------



## idontbitchiblog

Hi everyone somehow my PurseForum app keeps crashing so I didn't get to see the replies for awhile. This is how my college bag looks like after I've shorten the strap by 10cm. It sits perfectly on my hips when it's carried crossbody. I'm not sure if the leather will soften after sometime. I had this bag for 10 months but I think I've only used it for less than 10 time. [emoji23]


----------



## KensingtonUK

idontbitchiblog said:


> View attachment 3659377
> 
> Hi everyone somehow my PurseForum app keeps crashing so I didn't get to see the replies for awhile. This is how my college bag looks like after I've shorten the strap by 10cm. It sits perfectly on my hips when it's carried crossbody. I'm not sure if the leather will soften after sometime. I had this bag for 10 months but I think I've only used it for less than 10 time. [emoji23]



Looks so nice on you!  Is this the medium or large?  It almost looks like a large but perhaps it's your petite frame?  (Jealous!!)

Curious but why have you only worn it 10 times? Are you not impressed with the bag? Any regrets purchasing it?


----------



## Tropezienne

I have the large college in dove white and I absolutely love it. I have other bags I wear cross body so I don't need a longer strap on this one. 

I might look at a Bandoulière strap but I haven't seen any YSL ones. 

Mine is still fairly unused but the front keeps its shape well. The back is a little creased but not mishaped. I believe the sides may soften over time. It's not happened to mine though.


----------



## idontbitchiblog

KensingtonUK said:


> Looks so nice on you!  Is this the medium or large?  It almost looks like a large but perhaps it's your petite frame?  (Jealous!!)
> 
> Curious but why have you only worn it 10 times? Are you not impressed with the bag? Any regrets purchasing it?



This is the medium size. 
I only get to use this bag when I'm out catching up with my friends without my two young ones. I use my balenciaga bag for work hence that's explains why I don't get much use out of it. [emoji12]


----------



## Olive Wan Wan

Someone asked about this in deep marine. I recently bought 1 in deep marine and I have to say its absolutely stunning. This colour is more sophisticated and better complements the silver aged chains. That deep blue actually makes the silver 'pops'. Black for this is more dull.


----------



## Olive Wan Wan

But I'm just wondering if I bought the college bag too late. I only bought it last week.. am wondering if it'll go out of style soon..


----------



## KonjoBolsa

I was wondering the same thing! I saw the same version on Barney's website but it has studs


----------



## KonjoBolsa

I'm thinking about getting this bag, any comments would be appreciated


----------



## KensingtonUK

Olive Wan Wan said:


> But I'm just wondering if I bought the college bag too late. I only bought it last week.. am wondering if it'll go out of style soon..



I don't think so.  I just started liking it a few months ago. When I first saw it I didn't know it had been out for a while. I find it to be a classic and think the college version compared to the type that has the chains coming out of the rivets to be less likely to go out of style.  Think of how long Chanel chain bags have been in style


----------



## KensingtonUK

KonjoBolsa said:


> I'm thinking about getting this bag, any comments would be appreciated



I saw this in person and it is gorg!  Looks really nice and great quality. Also the little studs aren't too over the top so it's not overly trendy


----------



## Tattoopriestess

Sorry for adding this but I was ready to buy a large college and stumbled onto this photo. Its an "extra large/ Maxi" tri-quilt at 36cm. Does this size even exist? Or its not released yet?

Thanks!


----------



## smiley13tree

KonjoBolsa said:


> I'm thinking about getting this bag, any comments would be appreciated



I think I prefer the version without studs!


----------



## bbcerisette66

KonjoBolsa said:


> I'm thinking about getting this bag, any comments would be appreciated


Beautiful bag but I prefer without stud.


----------



## mimicry26

Olive Wan Wan said:


> Someone asked about this in deep marine. I recently bought 1 in deep marine and I have to say its absolutely stunning. This colour is more sophisticated and better complements the silver aged chains. That deep blue actually makes the silver 'pops'. Black for this is more dull.



That is super gorgeous!! I love this bag in deep marine. Do you have some modeling shot? 

I really really wanna get this bag too in medium college
Did you get this in store? Does the bag comes with ysl box?


----------



## mimicry26

Olive Wan Wan said:


> Someone asked about this in deep marine. I recently bought 1 in deep marine and I have to say its absolutely stunning. This colour is more sophisticated and better complements the silver aged chains. That deep blue actually makes the silver 'pops'. Black for this is more dull.


N do you know, is deep marine a new color and is it seasonal? Im scared i will miss if i delay on getting it now...


----------



## Calibb883

I feel like this is a super late post but I just wanted to share my large college. I bought this bag around January of this year and I absolutely love it. I was a little hesitant at first because I was scared it was going to lose its shape or I would get a lot of wear and tear because of the smooth leather, unlike the chanel caviar leathers. The leather on this bag is amazing! It's super durable, I haven't seen a single scratch on it. It kept its shape, although I do keep it stuffed when not in use. I bought the matching wallet in caviar leather with the black YSL logo. The Black metal logo on the YSL wallet however, got a ton of scratches on it and I've only been using it for a few months. (The SA at Saint Laurent advised me never to buy anything with the black metal logo because it scratches easily).


----------



## Pinks Bibi

Calibb883 said:


> I feel like this is a super late post but I just wanted to share my large college. I bought this bag around January of this year and I absolutely love it. I was a little hesitant at first because I was scared it was going to lose its shape or I would get a lot of wear and tear because of the smooth leather, unlike the chanel caviar leathers. The leather on this bag is amazing! It's super durable, I haven't seen a single scratch on it. It kept its shape, although I do keep it stuffed when not in use. I bought the matching wallet in caviar leather with the black YSL logo. The Black metal logo on the YSL wallet however, got a ton of scratches on it and I've only been using it for a few months. (The SA at Saint Laurent advised me never to buy anything with the black metal logo because it scratches easily).


Beautiful !!! I have the medium one in Tan since last year and it's absolutely held it's shape , i also keep it stuffed when not using , but i do notice some scratches on the front flap and back  
However,  still my absolute favorite!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Pinks Bibi said:


> Beautiful !!! I have the medium one in Tan since last year and it's absolutely held it's shape , i also keep it stuffed when not using , but i do notice some scratches on the front flap and back
> However,  still my absolute favorite!


Hello my dear
How are you ?


----------



## Pinks Bibi

bbcerisette66 said:


> Hello my dear
> How are you ?


Hello my lovely friend,  so happy to hear from you. Please check your mail.  xoxo


----------



## ganisresmi

Calibb883 said:


> I feel like this is a super late post but I just wanted to share my large college. I bought this bag around January of this year and I absolutely love it. I was a little hesitant at first because I was scared it was going to lose its shape or I would get a lot of wear and tear because of the smooth leather, unlike the chanel caviar leathers. The leather on this bag is amazing! It's super durable, I haven't seen a single scratch on it. It kept its shape, although I do keep it stuffed when not in use. I bought the matching wallet in caviar leather with the black YSL logo. The Black metal logo on the YSL wallet however, got a ton of scratches on it and I've only been using it for a few months. (The SA at Saint Laurent advised me never to buy anything with the black metal logo because it scratches easily).


I am wondering..is it heavy bag??


----------



## Pinks Bibi

ganisresmi said:


> I am wondering..is it heavy bag??


I have medium size and it's not heavy at all


----------



## Calibb883

ganisresmi said:


> I am wondering..is it heavy bag??


No, the bag is not heavy at all


----------



## Tania1989*

Calibb883 said:


> I feel like this is a super late post but I just wanted to share my large college. I bought this bag around January of this year and I absolutely love it. I was a little hesitant at first because I was scared it was going to lose its shape or I would get a lot of wear and tear because of the smooth leather, unlike the chanel caviar leathers. The leather on this bag is amazing! It's super durable, I haven't seen a single scratch on it. It kept its shape, although I do keep it stuffed when not in use. I bought the matching wallet in caviar leather with the black YSL logo. The Black metal logo on the YSL wallet however, got a ton of scratches on it and I've only been using it for a few months. (The SA at Saint Laurent advised me never to buy anything with the black metal logo because it scratches easily).


Hello, does the authenctication card include the style of the bag? or does it match the serial# inside? Just trying to look out for when I purchase one online.. thanks!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Calibb883 said:


> No, the bag is not heavy at all


Does the bag fit a 13" laptop? I sent mine back and forgot to check :/


----------



## Darunwayhome

Calibb883 said:


> I feel like this is a super late post but I just wanted to share my large college. I bought this bag around January of this year and I absolutely love it. I was a little hesitant at first because I was scared it was going to lose its shape or I would get a lot of wear and tear because of the smooth leather, unlike the chanel caviar leathers. The leather on this bag is amazing! It's super durable, I haven't seen a single scratch on it. It kept its shape, although I do keep it stuffed when not in use. I bought the matching wallet in caviar leather with the black YSL logo. The Black metal logo on the YSL wallet however, got a ton of scratches on it and I've only been using it for a few months. (The SA at Saint Laurent advised me never to buy anything with the black metal logo because it scratches easily).



I'm deciding on buying medium college bag and need to know about wear-and-tear. Is it ok if I use it as everyday bag? (I'm torn between this and Balenciaca mini city)


----------



## minababe

Calibb883 said:


> I feel like this is a super late post but I just wanted to share my large college. I bought this bag around January of this year and I absolutely love it. I was a little hesitant at first because I was scared it was going to lose its shape or I would get a lot of wear and tear because of the smooth leather, unlike the chanel caviar leathers. The leather on this bag is amazing! It's super durable, I haven't seen a single scratch on it. It kept its shape, although I do keep it stuffed when not in use. I bought the matching wallet in caviar leather with the black YSL logo. The Black metal logo on the YSL wallet however, got a ton of scratches on it and I've only been using it for a few months. (The SA at Saint Laurent advised me never to buy anything with the black metal logo because it scratches easily).



absolutely beautiful bag! wow wow wow! i have just ordered it online. can't wait until I can touch it haha 
great to hear its not loosing his shape and that it is durable.


----------



## Fancyschmancey

idbib said:


> Hi everyone! [emoji847]
> I just received my college bag in medium size however I find that the strap is too long for me (I'm 159cm). I checked NAP's archive images and noticed that the strap was shorter (101cm).
> I measured my strap and it was close to 110cm
> Did anyone have the same experience like me?
> Did YSL change the strap length?
> View attachment 3374542
> View attachment 3374543


Hi hun, I just bought the medium and just kept thinking the bag sits too low on me (I’m fairly short). Just wanted to follow up and see how it went shortening the chain. Whereabouts in AU are you? Wondering if it might be an option for me.


----------



## minababe

I have the large college since december and absolutely love it !! It's my fave bag and I'm using ir daily for everything. Can't live without it anymore


----------



## Caren G

Fancyschmancey said:


> Hi hun, I just bought the medium and just kept thinking the bag sits too low on me (I’m fairly short). Just wanted to follow up and see how it went shortening the chain. Whereabouts in AU are you? Wondering if it might be an option for me.


Hey Fancyschmancey, I've got mine shortened at a leather and luggage repair centre in Perth. They have done a brilliant job!!


----------



## wantthatbagbadly

Hi girls!!! 

I just bought a preloved medium college bag in dark anthracite. I have waited for so long to buy this bag and it is finally here!!! 

I noticed that the leather on the top handle is not as smooth as the leather on the body. Is this normal? 

Also, when I got the bag, there is some stickiness on the chains and inside the bag, I am hoping this is just moisture I can address via putting silica gel. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Miss World

wantthatbagbadly said:


> Hi girls!!!
> 
> I just bought a preloved medium college bag in dark anthracite. I have waited for so long to buy this bag and it is finally here!!!
> 
> I noticed that the leather on the top handle is not as smooth as the leather on the body. Is this normal?
> 
> Also, when I got the bag, there is some stickiness on the chains and inside the bag, I am hoping this is just moisture I can address via putting silica gel. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069500


Hi, the bag is gorgeous and even better that you bought it preloved. Have you tried baby wipes or a little eucalyptus oil to get the stickiness off? It may go away. Also I think it’s good if the handle is not as smooth because it would be more durable if carrying top handle style.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone have an opinion on the diamond stitched version vs. the chevron version of the bag? I am torn between the two. I'm leaning more towards the diamond design but I hardly see anyone carrying/modeling it.


----------



## Sterntalerli

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the diamond stitched version vs. the chevron version of the bag? I am torn between the two. I'm leaning more towards the diamond design but I hardly see anyone carrying/modeling it.


I honestly like the diamond one better but don't know where to buy it.


----------



## wantthatbagbadly

Miss World said:


> Hi, the bag is gorgeous and even better that you bought it preloved. Have you tried baby wipes or a little eucalyptus oil to get the stickiness off? It may go away. Also I think it’s good if the handle is not as smooth because it would be more durable if carrying top handle style.


Thank you! I used Apple brand cleaner and conditioner. I am not sure which one took out the stickiness but it's gone. Im sooooo happy! 

Re top handle: noted  thanks again.


----------



## Sterntalerli

wantthatbagbadly said:


> Hi girls!!!
> 
> I just bought a preloved medium college bag in dark anthracite. I have waited for so long to buy this bag and it is finally here!!!
> 
> I noticed that the leather on the top handle is not as smooth as the leather on the body. Is this normal?
> 
> Also, when I got the bag, there is some stickiness on the chains and inside the bag, I am hoping this is just moisture I can address via putting silica gel. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069500


where did you get it from?


----------



## wantthatbagbadly

Sterntalerli said:


> where did you get it from?


Hi! Through a reseller on Facebook


----------



## sanarae

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the diamond stitched version vs. the chevron version of the bag? I am torn between the two. I'm leaning more towards the diamond design but I hardly see anyone carrying/modeling it.


Do you mean the version that has both chevron and diamond (chanel-type) quilting? (I'm not sure if that one is strictly within the college collection, so I apologize if I'm being ignorant!) Does anyone know how durable this version is? (If we're talking about the same bag, I like it better than the pure chevron)


----------



## crotzky23

Hi all, I just bought a preloved medium college bag as well. This bag is 2-year old. I authenticated with two authenticators and they said the bag is authentic. But for some reasons, I felt the back side of this bag is a little bit off. The stitches aren't aligned as you can see in the picture. Is it normal because the bag has been used several times? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sterntalerli

crotzky23 said:


> Hi all, I just bought a preloved medium college bag as well. This bag is 2-year old. I authenticated with two authenticators and they said the bag is authentic. But for some reasons, I felt the back side of this bag is a little bit off. The stitches aren't aligned as you can see in the picture. Is it normal because the bag has been used several times? Thanks in advance!


TBH I don't see any abnormal stitches?


----------



## crotzky23

Sterntalerli said:


> TBH I don't see any abnormal stitches?



The chevrons on the top and the bottom weren't aligned nicely. I am not sure if this is normal or not but I've been watching unboxing videos and mostly the chevrons were straightly aligned like this picture from Saint Laurent website.


----------



## Miss World

Hi @Vlad Is it possible to change the name of this thread to something like the 'Saint Laurent YSL College Bag' thread? As it would be better for searching purposes. It's a good thread that seems to have gotten lost. Thank you


----------



## Vlad

Miss World said:


> Hi @Vlad Is it possible to change the name of this thread to something like the 'Saint Laurent YSL College Bag' thread? As it would be better for searching purposes. It's a good thread that seems to have gotten lost. Thank you



You got it!


----------



## Miss World

Vlad said:


> You got it!


Thank you, you're the best!!


----------



## Miss World

Some modeling shots of the Large College Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Olivia Culpo with her beloved Large YSL College bag.


----------



## alexb57

Hello everyone, I would like to buy this bag: https://www.lbycj.com/saint-laurent-bag-in leather-blue-leather is just perfect. I just want to know if I can wear it everyday and if it has long life?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alexb57

It's for my girlfriend, it's a good gift?


----------



## Miss World

alexb57 said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to buy this bag: https://www.lbycj.com/saint-laurent-bag-in leather-blue-leather is just perfect. I just want to know if I can wear it everyday and if it has long life?
> Thanks in advance.





alexb57 said:


> It's for my girlfriend, it's a good gift?



This is not the correct thread for you to post as this thread is about the Saint Laurent College Bag only.

Please post your question in the Envelope bag thread. There is a lot of information there for you. Here is the link.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-saint-laurent-ysl-envelope-bag.1000114/


----------



## Miss World

Photos of model Rosie Huntington Whiteley with her favourite Saint Laurent YSL College Bag. This is the Large size.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Miss World said:


> Photos of model Rosie Huntington Whiteley with her favourite Saint Laurent YSL College Bag. This is the Large size.


Love the one where she’s goofy, sticking her tongue out


----------



## Miss World

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the one where she’s goofy, sticking her tongue out


Yes Rosie looks great and I adore the College Bag on her.


----------



## Miss World

Here is a photo of my Large Saint Laurent College Bag. I’ve had it for about a year. This is black with gunmetal silver hardware. I use it quiet often and it’s such a great bag, both in size and practicality.


----------



## Miss World

Taylor Swift with Large YSL College bag


----------



## Miss World

Photos of a light beige lilac coloured College. I believe this colour was limited edition.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent Medium College bag seen in the YSL Advertising campaign.


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the Large YSL College bag. Photo credit Lyst, FWRD & Net a Porter.


----------



## Miss World

White Saint Laurent College Bag I’m size large


----------



## Miss World

This is the Large College bag in black with antique Gold hardware. I love bags with this type of aged brass gold as opposed to super shiny orange gold.


----------



## Miss World

This is the Limited edition YSL College bag with suede and leather chevron quilting and gold hardware.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie with the limited edition tri quilt ysl college bag in suede with aged gold hardware.


----------



## Miss World

More pics of the Large YSL College bag in black with gold hardware. I love the antique gold so much, not too bling, shiny or orange.


----------



## Miss World

Large College bag in black with silver gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Miss World

More modeling shots of the Saint Laurent YSL College in Black with vintage Gold hardware in size Large.


----------



## Miss World

Large College vs Medium. I love both but the strap length of the Large size is more flattering on me. The Medium strap is too long.


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Saint Laurent YSL College bag in black with aged gold hardware.


----------



## Miss World

Model Cristina Buccino with the her Saint Laurent YSL Black College Bag in size Large with aged Gold Hardware.


----------



## Miss World

Hayley Atwell with the Medium YSL College bag.


----------



## Miss World

Celebrities with the Saint Laurent YSL College in size Medium.


----------



## Miss World

Some celebrities wearing the YSL College bag in Medium size.


----------



## Miss World

This is the Large Saint Laurent YSL  College bag as worn by various celebrities.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss World said:


> Here is a photo of my Large Saint Laurent College Bag. I’ve had it for about a year. This is black with gunmetal silver hardware. I use it quiet often and it’s such a great bag, both in size and practicality.


I think I will be getting this bag!  I have been looking for a black bag that I can use on a daily basis if needed and my choice has been narrowed down to either this one, the Sac de Jour or the College bag in medium.   I did consider the Envelope bag but I prefer the top handle on the College bag.   Regarding hardware, I am looking at either the silver like yours or the black hardware.  What are your thoughts on the black hardware?  Do you know if it is more prone to chipping or shows more scratches etc?  Thanks!


----------



## Miss World

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think I will be getting this bag!  I have been looking for a black bag that I can use on a daily basis if needed and my choice has been narrowed down to either this one, the Sac de Jour or the College bag in medium.   I did consider the Envelope bag but I prefer the top handle on the College bag.   Regarding hardware, I am looking at either the silver like yours or the black hardware.  What are your thoughts on the black hardware?  Do you know if it is more prone to chipping or shows more scratches etc?  Thanks!


Hi, I really love the YSL College bag and I recommend it highly. 

I don’t like the Sac De Jour much anymore even though I own both the baby and Small size. I find the Small very heavy and when worn with the long strap I find it clunky. I don’t like the open top either. The bag is just plain looking to me now and the stamp logo is prone to fading away. 

I love all 3 hardware on the College bag. The black hardware is amazing very edgy and high fashion. I have not heard too many chopping issues lately, I think the older bags had chipping but the newer ones have not. If you get silver or gold you won’t have to worry about chipping.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss World said:


> Hi, I really love the YSL College bag and I recommend it highly.
> 
> I don’t like the Sac De Jour much anymore even though I own both the baby and Small size. I find the Small very heavy and when worn with the long strap I find it clunky. I don’t like the open top either. The bag is just plain looking to me now and the stamp logo is prone to fading away.
> 
> I love all 3 hardware on the College bag. The black hardware is amazing very edgy and high fashion. I have not heard too many chopping issues lately, I think the older bags had chipping but the newer ones have not. If you get silver or gold you won’t have to worry about chipping.


Thank you so much!  This is so helpful!  Yeah, the Sac De Jour has been on my mind for so long - to me it seemed like the sensible option since I love top handle satchels - but at the same time, I kept hesitating to place the order. 

I am excited to get the College bag.  I think it looks so chic and edgy at the same time.   Anyway, I am off to place my order and I will get the one with silver hardware; I think it is called gunmetal silver?  I like the one with the black hardware too!


----------



## Miss World

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you so much!  This is so helpful!  Yeah, the Sac De Jour has been on my mind for so long - to me it seemed like the sensible option since I love top handle satchels - but at the same time, I kept hesitating to place the order.
> 
> I am excited to get the College bag.  I think it looks so chic and edgy at the same time.   Anyway, I am off to place my order and I will get the one with silver hardware; I think it is called gunmetal silver?  I like the one with the black hardware too!


How exciting! I have the College in both gold and silver hardware. I love that they have an antique aged look as opposed to super shiny hardware. Try the bag on with different outfits and see if you like it, if not you can return it.


----------



## Luxlove21

Hi I was wondering if anyone can help.  I recently purchased the  College medium in silver hardware from Neiman Marcus a few months ago.  Love it and didn’t think anything of it.  A few days ago I went to the Saint Laurent boutique with my baby cousin because she wanted the same bag. The SA made a comment saying my bag was defected.  The leather had a sheen to it (as seen in the bottom of the attached picture) and that it shouldn’t look like that.  It should look like the top photo. The SA suggest that I take it in the store for an exchange with the receipt. Has anyone had the same problem?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss World said:


> How exciting! I have the College in both gold and silver hardware. I love that they have an antique aged look as opposed to super shiny hardware. Try the bag on with different outfits and see if you like it, if not you can return it.


Is your College with gold hardware the medium-sized one?  I am petite (about 5'4") and was originally leaning towards the medium-sized bag but the really long strap, which is not easy to shorten, was an issue so I decided to get the large size.  I agree with you, I so much prefer the antique aged look for the hardware.   Looking forward to receiving my bag.


----------



## Miss World

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is your College with gold hardware the medium-sized one?  I am petite (about 5'4") and was originally leaning towards the medium-sized bag but the really long strap, which is not easy to shorten, was an issue so I decided to get the large size.  I agree with you, I so much prefer the antique aged look for the hardware.   Looking forward to receiving my bag.


I have 3 College bags now. I have one Medium in Black/Gold and 2 Large College bags in black, one with silver and one with gold hardware. 

I love the size of the large. It is a great “medium” sized bag without being oversized. I love the strap length so chic and I don’t mind that it doesn’t go crossbody. It just looks so cool.

My Medium is such a roomy and practical bag too but the chain strap annoys me like crazy. It is far too long. I am thinking of getting it professionally shortened but too scared lol. If the chain was shorter it would be the perfect crossbody bag ever.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss World said:


> I have 3 College bags now. I have one Medium in Black/Gold and 2 Large College bags in black, one with silver and one with gold hardware.
> 
> I love the size of the large. It is a great “medium” sized bag without being oversized. I love the strap length so chic and I don’t mind that it doesn’t go crossbody. It just looks so cool
> 
> My Medium is such a roomy and practical bag too but the chain strap annoys me like crazy. It is far too long. I am thinking of getting it professionally shortened but too scared lol. If the chain was shorter it would be the perfect crossbody bag ever.


Yes, I read about the strap being far too long on the medium and decided to pass on it.   Is the chain strap detachable?  If it is, you could use a different strap in its place instead of trying to shorten it.

I am very happy with the strap length on the large College bag.  I like shoulder bags, and watched some YouTube videos where the girl styled her large College bag with different outfits and it looked great!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My large college bag arrived a few days ago and I like it a lot.  The bag is easy to use and I especially love the antique silver hardware.    It looks more understated when compared to the shiny hardware and I love the chunky chain strap.  Only one thing makes me hesitate and that is the size, since it looks bigger on me than I had expected.  

I am going to try styling it with fall clothing and see if that makes a difference.   But overall, I really like the bag!


----------



## Miss World

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My large college bag arrived a few days ago and I like it a lot.  The bag is easy to use and I especially love the antique silver hardware.    It looks more understated when compared to the shiny hardware and I love the chunky chain strap.  Only one thing makes me hesitate and that is the size, since it looks bigger on me than I had expected.
> 
> I am going to try styling it with fall clothing and see if that makes a difference.   But overall, I really like the bag!


Congratulations on your Large College bag! The Large College is one of my favourite bags ever. It has everything i look for in a bag. Chevron quilting, lightweight, nice classic logo, antique aged hardware, mix between elegant and edgy, exterior back pocket, leather piece on shoulder strap and a chunky chain strap that is not too long. Just perfect. 

I think it looks great with fall/winter outfits. But looks nice with jean shorts and simple tshirt in summer as well. If you think it's too big you can always return


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss World said:


> Congratulations on your Large College bag! The Large College is one of my favourite bags ever. It has everything i look for in a bag. Chevron quilting, lightweight, nice classic logo, antique aged hardware, mix between elegant and edgy, exterior back pocket, leather piece on shoulder strap and a chunky chain strap that is not too long. Just perfect.
> 
> I think it looks great with fall/winter outfits. But looks nice with jean shorts and simple tshirt in summer as well. If you think it's too big you can always return


Yes, the large College bag is very easy to use and it fits quite a bit as well.  Last week, when the bag arrived, my schedule was a bit tight, and I was not able to try it on with different outfits etc., but I got a chance to do it this week, and I think it looks great with fall and winter outfits.  But I also like how it looks with a denim skirt and T shirt, which is kind of my casual summer uniform.


----------



## Fashion412

Has anyone seem all the beautiful new college colors for fall? I can decide which one I need!


----------



## Miss World

Fashion412 said:


> Has anyone seem all the beautiful new college colors for fall? I can decide which one I need!


I’ve never seen these nice! I kinda like all of them, but khaki green is pretty cool.


----------



## roxta

I've noticed that SL hasn't been releasing as many new Colleges in the recent collections, and they no longer list the College as a handbag "line" on the website (like they do with Sac De Jour, Kate, Sunset, Loulou, etc). I wouldn't be surprised if they're gradually phasing the design out and discontinuing them in a couple of seasons. That's my gut feeling anyway.


----------



## Taimi

roxta said:


> I've noticed that SL hasn't been releasing as many new Colleges in the recent collections, and they no longer list the College as a handbag "line" on the website (like they do with Sac De Jour, Kate, Sunset, Loulou, etc). I wouldn't be surprised if they're gradually phasing the design out and discontinuing them in a couple of seasons. That's my gut feeling anyway.


That’s true, but there are several new colours in Farfetch. I don’t understand though why they don’t sell them on YSL site.


----------



## Miss World

roxta said:


> I've noticed that SL hasn't been releasing as many new Colleges in the recent collections, and they no longer list the College as a handbag "line" on the website (like they do with Sac De Jour, Kate, Sunset, Loulou, etc). I wouldn't be surprised if they're gradually phasing the design out and discontinuing them in a couple of seasons. That's my gut feeling anyway.


They have listed the new YSL College colours Olive, Brick, Asphalt Grey and Burgundy on their website along with the classic colours like black. I don’t think they’ll be discontinued very soon as it’s one of their most classic, practical and best selling designs. However they are trying to put the big focus on the YSL Niki bag recently. They are probably being careful not to over produce it


----------



## roxta

Taimi said:


> That’s true, but there are several new colours in Farfetch. I don’t understand though why they don’t sell them on YSL site.





Miss World said:


> They have listed the new YSL College colours Olive, Brick, Asphalt Grey and Burgundy on their website along with the classic colours like black. I don’t think they’ll be discontinued very soon as it’s one of their most classic, practical and best selling designs. However they are trying to put the big focus on the YSL Niki bag recently. They are probably being careful not to over produce it


Yea, I do think they're trying to push the Niki and Loulou lines more on the website. They have similar characteristics to the College: quilted chevron style, not overly structured shape, monogram logo detail and versatile chain strap.
The original Cabas was also one of their most classic and best selling designs, even from when it was the single Y clasp (before YSL became Saint Laurent). After Hedi Slimane took over, the Y clasp stayed but the bag design had less paneling, and then eventually the clasp was changed to the monogram one. Then there were a few versions with the winged sides (like the Celine Trapeze) before it was finally discontinued. 
So you never know, it wouldn't be the first time SL or any other fashion house has discontinued a classic and popular model. It's just a trend that I noticed with the Duffle, Cabas, etc - when it's no longer listed as one of the prominent "lines" on the website, it's usually on it's way out.


----------



## coolmelondew

I'm getting of getting this bag, but am concerned about potential creasing on the leather on the flap. I watched a few youtube videos and it seems to me that the way the bag is opened would stress the leather and create permanent creases in the long run. has anyone used their college bag for more than 1 year now? how is the condition of the bag?


----------



## Miss World

coolmelondew said:


> I'm getting of getting this bag, but am concerned about potential creasing on the leather on the flap. I watched a few youtube videos and it seems to me that the way the bag is opened would stress the leather and create permanent creases in the long run. has anyone used their college bag for more than 1 year now? how is the condition of the bag?


I’ve never heard of crease issues on the flap of the College bag. But it has distressed lambskin leather which makes the bag as a whole ‘soft but structured’.


----------



## coolmelondew

Miss World said:


> I’ve never heard of crease issues on the flap of the College bag. But it has distressed lambskin leather which makes the bag as a whole ‘soft but structured’.


ok that's fine by me, as I love the soft plushy feel of the leather heh. thanks for replying!


----------



## Easyeve

Luxlove21 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone can help.  I recently purchased the  College medium in silver hardware from Neiman Marcus a few months ago.  Love it and didn’t think anything of it.  A few days ago I went to the Saint Laurent boutique with my baby cousin because she wanted the same bag. The SA made a comment saying my bag was defected.  The leather had a sheen to it (as seen in the bottom of the attached picture) and that it shouldn’t look like that.  It should look like the top photo. The SA suggest that I take it in the store for an exchange with the receipt. Has anyone had the same problem?


Hi, just wanted to check what happened with your bag. Mine is doing the same thing. I bought mine from Mytheresa so really stressed out and hoping there is an easy solution to fix my bag.


----------



## Easyeve

My discolouration is especially noticable on the front flap interior. It's also noticable on the bag front. I may just go and get it re-dyed in black. I shouldn't have to fix it two weeks in considering the price point! So frustrating.


----------



## 20jatman11

I've been stalking this bag for a couple of months now and need some help deciding on a color.
I'm torn between black w/gold hw and khaki green w/gold hw. I think both could be a nice neutral bag. black would be playing it safe but I also really love the green.
Does anyone have experience with the green? Is it prone to color transfer?

Pics attached for reference


----------



## TWNG

roxta said:


> I've noticed that SL hasn't been releasing as many new Colleges in the recent collections, and they no longer list the College as a handbag "line" on the website (like they do with Sac De Jour, Kate, Sunset, Loulou, etc). I wouldn't be surprised if they're gradually phasing the design out and discontinuing them in a couple of seasons. That's my gut feeling anyway.


I have the same feeling. I feel like Niki is a successor for college. But for the price point I prefer college much better. the large college is a perfect balance between aesthetics and functionality. love it when travelling.


----------



## Miss World

20jatman11 said:


> I've been stalking this bag for a couple of months now and need some help deciding on a color.
> I'm torn between black w/gold hw and khaki green w/gold hw. I think both could be a nice neutral bag. black would be playing it safe but I also really love the green.
> Does anyone have experience with the green? Is it prone to color transfer?
> 
> Pics attached for reference


Get the colour that makes you excited and makes your heart sing. The khaki green is very new so not many people own it yet. Black is safe but if green will match your wardrobe and style it would be a great statement bag.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

20jatman11 said:


> I've been stalking this bag for a couple of months now and need some help deciding on a color.
> I'm torn between black w/gold hw and khaki green w/gold hw. I think both could be a nice neutral bag. black would be playing it safe but I also really love the green.
> Does anyone have experience with the green? Is it prone to color transfer?
> 
> Pics attached for reference


I think the green is quite dark and not very susceptible to color transfer unless you wear a lot of dark denim.   It sounds like you like the green more, and if it goes with many of your outfits, perhaps that should be your choice.


----------



## Bags4beauty

A quick question.... would any of you wear the College in the large size as an evening bag - for example at a wedding and such?
Or is it too large?


----------



## angeljosephy

Bags4beauty said:


> A quick question.... would any of you wear the College in the large size as an evening bag - for example at a wedding and such?
> Or is it too large?



For me personally it would be too large for an evening bag and the straps make the style too casual anyway. So perhaps not the best choice for weddings and such.


----------



## Miss World

More photos of the Large Saint Laurent YSL College bag in black with gold hardware.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Bags4beauty said:


> A quick question.... would any of you wear the College in the large size as an evening bag - for example at a wedding and such?
> Or is it too large?


I think it's too large for evening outings and events like weddings.  The medium College is a bit smaller but that one also seems casual to me because of the chunky chain.   I use the Kate in medium size as an evening bag and for weddings etc.   I need another evening bag in a beige/neutral color but still haven't decided what I want to get.


----------



## mbest08

Hi all! Contemplating my first YSL purchase - the Large College. Do you feel this bag could be used as an everyday bag? Any problems with wear? Thanks all!


----------



## micahanne

mbest08 said:


> Hi all! Contemplating my first YSL purchase - the Large College. Do you feel this bag could be used as an everyday bag? Any problems with wear? Thanks all!


I love this bag! And it is perfect for everyday bag for me, fits a decent amount of stuff. Also have no problem with wear and tear for me but I do keep a close eye on my bags when I use it but not baby-ing it either.


----------



## thkred

Loving the new "brun" color.  I looked at the "brick" also but didn't want too dark and this shade matches my Tory Burch sandals.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

mbest08 said:


> Hi all! Contemplating my first YSL purchase - the Large College. Do you feel this bag could be used as an everyday bag? Any problems with wear? Thanks all!


I think it's perfect for daily use because it's roomy and also has the back pocket which is large enough to hold a phone easily.  I haven't had any problems with wear, but I have only had the bag for a few months.


----------



## hart88hart

thkred said:


> Loving the new "brun" color.  I looked at the "brick" also but didn't want too dark and this shade matches my Tory Burch sandals.
> View attachment 4551074
> View attachment 4551075


Beautiful bag!!  So is the brick color darker than Brun? The Saks pictures makes Brun look darker??


----------



## thkred

hart88hart said:


> Beautiful bag!!  So is the brick color darker than Brun? The Saks pictures makes Brun look darker??


Oops sorry messed that one up!  I have the brick color.  The brun is a much darker shade.  I looked at both but ended up loving the brick which matched a lot of my darker sandals and shoes for fall.


----------



## hart88hart

thkred said:


> Oops sorry messed that one up!  I have the brick color.  The brun is a much darker shade.  I looked at both but ended up loving the brick which matched a lot of my darker sandals and shoes for fall.


Thank you for clarifying that! Love this color!!  Congrats!


----------



## 20jatman11

I just picked up the khaki college medium. I’ve been stalking for months and finally pulled the trigger to take advantage of Sak’s gift card event.


----------



## Miss World

20jatman11 said:


> View attachment 4573738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the khaki college medium. I’ve been stalking for months and finally pulled the trigger to take advantage of Sak’s gift card event.


Love the Khaki shade! The Medium College is such a roomy practical size, you’ll get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## Liliwang88

Wait until the leather peels, this kind of leather will peel when you use the bag to often especially  when you wear jeans


----------



## 20jatman11

Liliwang88 said:


> Wait until the leather peels, this kind of leather will peel when you use the bag to often especially  when you wear jeans



Do you have any pictures of wear and tear or how the leather peels?


----------



## Liliwang88

20jatman11 said:


> Do you have any pictures of wear and tear or how the leather peels?


Please check on my reviews on this forum there you will find the pictures


----------



## kylienarak

Liliwang88 said:


> Wait until the leather peels, this kind of leather will peel when you use the bag to often especially  when you wear jeans



I thought I was the only one with bad luck. After 3 years and only used like 10 times max, the leather feels very dry. I just notice today that the bottom corner is peeling


----------



## Noraalm

Hi guys ! Contemplating getting this bag in medium black on black , just because it’s so edgy and subtle but still with that gleam ! The only thisnis I realise the newer bags have their YSL logo sitting higher up on the flap , instead of edging over the pointed corner like a clasp. I kind of prefer the older design ! Any ideas why they’ve made that subtle adjustment? Did the old one see a lot of wear on the logo when wearers pull on the hardware to open/close the bag?


----------



## sleeves211

Sarahbou said:


> Hello ladies ! I was browsing the saint laurent website looking for an enveloppe clutch and then i cam accross this new bag that i felt in love with ! Does anyone have it or did anyone see it ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022158


I just bought the medium College bag.  I originally wanted the large tri-quilt bag, but this one was on sale at Saks, so I went with it.  First impression - basically a camera bag, small inside and cheap strap hooks.  I was disappointed in the strap hooks.  Deciding on weather to keep it.  Also disappointing was the fact that it didn't even come in a YSL box.


----------



## Gabel

Hi!!
i hope you are all well. 
I just received the college in soft crema from fwrd. 
How do I know if it is authentic?
Plus there are weird “stains” on the logo - any idea what that is and how I could clean it?

thanks so much!!
Gabi


----------



## thkred

Gabel said:


> Hi!!
> i hope you are all well.
> I just received the college in soft crema from fwrd.
> How do I know if it is authentic?
> Plus there are weird “stains” on the logo - any idea what that is and how I could clean it?
> 
> thanks so much!!
> Gabi


I don't know the seller right off but that is what YSL calls

*ANTIQUE SILVER-TONED METAL HARDWARE or

BRUSHED SILVER-TONED METAL HARDWARE
*


----------



## Sterntalerli

Hm? I don’t see any weird stains? My HW looks the same. It’s the “antique” look I think 





Gabel said:


> Hi!!
> i hope you are all well.
> I just received the college in soft crema from fwrd.
> How do I know if it is authentic?
> Plus there are weird “stains” on the logo - any idea what that is and how I could clean it?
> 
> thanks so much!!
> Gabi


----------



## Handbaglover222

Miss World said:


> More photos of the Large Saint Laurent YSL College bag in black with gold hardware.



I love this bag but I’m put off by the thought of it sagging (especially the bottom of it) over time like the bag in these photos
People who own this bag... have you found it loses shape over time? Is it possible to keep it structured?


----------



## Sterntalerli

Miss World said:


> More photos of the Large Saint Laurent YSL College bag in black with gold hardware.


Do you Know her insta? Thanks


----------



## Gabel

Sterntalerli said:


> Hm? I don’t see any weird stains? My HW looks the same. It’s the “antique” look I think


Thank you!!


----------



## Gabel

I


thkred said:


> I don't know the seller right off but that is what YSL calls
> 
> *ANTIQUE SILVER-TONED METAL HARDWARE or
> 
> BRUSHED SILVER-TONED METAL HARDWARE
> *


 I must have missed that. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Miss World

Gabel said:


> Hi!!
> i hope you are all well.
> I just received the college in soft crema from fwrd.
> How do I know if it is authentic?
> Plus there are weird “stains” on the logo - any idea what that is and how I could clean it?
> 
> thanks so much!!
> Gabi


Hi, FWRD is a trusted 100% authentic designer retailer. The bag doesn’t have any weird stains. The logo is meant to look like that as it’s supposed to be antique vintage brushed look to it, as should the chain. That’s the beauty of these college bags. 



Handbaglover222 said:


> I love this bag but I’m put off by the thought of it sagging (especially the bottom of it) over time like the bag in these photos
> People who own this bag... have you found it loses shape over time? Is it possible to keep it structured?


The bottom doesn’t sag, the sides may get softer after a few of years of constant use. However if you store your bag with stuffing and lay it flat, it should hold its shape well. The bag is meant to be ‘soft structured’. If you don’t store the bag well or throw it around it will definitely lose shape.  



Sterntalerli said:


> Do you Know her insta? Thanks


Hi, I’m sorry I don’t.


----------



## Wpglyf

Hi there!
I just received my medium college bag from browns fashion. I found the magnetic closure very strong, it’s pulling pretty hard on the bag. I’m worried this will cause a fast wear and tear around that area. Is this normal? My husband even tried to open it for me and he said it’s really hard to open. Is this normal? Should I asked for exchange?
Ps I have toy Lou Lou but have no problem opening the bag


----------



## prettylittleluxury

I love this bag except hate the fact i cant double up the chain and wear it that way, i'm not a crossbody type of girl, and i am not a fan of it just hanging with the one chain.


----------



## WindyCityAdvisor

Hello!

I am currently stalking the medium college bag with the black hardware, but I’ve see in other posts that there have been issues with chipping- some of those posts seem older so I’m wondering if the issue has been fixed. Are there any other wear & tear issues with this bag?  I intend it to be an everyday bag. I’m looking to purchase for my birthday gift and having a really hard time deciding between these two.  Please help!  Black or antiqued?  Does anyone know if the antiqued looks more like the gun metal I’m seeing?  Where I’m at all stores are still closed.


----------



## Purselover86

Skeast said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am currently stalking the medium college bag with the black hardware, but I’ve see in other posts that there have been issues with chipping- some of those posts seem older so I’m wondering if the issue has been fixed. Are there any other wear & tear issues with this bag?  I intend it to be an everyday bag. I’m looking to purchase for my birthday gift and having a really hard time deciding between these two.  Please help!  Black or antiqued?  Does anyone know if the antiqued looks more like the gun metal I’m seeing?  Where I’m at all stores are still closed.
> 
> View attachment 4743416
> 
> View attachment 4743417


Ive had my large college for over a year and no chipping issues yet!


----------



## sisterhood

Hi all I need help please. I just purchased the new YSL college medium bag and found out the cracks on both sides of the flap. Does any of you have this issue? Should I return it? The SA said it’s normal for flap bag but I haven’t used it once. Thank you! Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## Miss World

sisterhood said:


> Hi all I need help please. I just purchased the new YSL college medium bag and found out the cracks on both sides of the flap. Does any of you have this issue? Should I return it? The SA said it’s normal for flap bag but I haven’t used it once. Thank you! Any comments are appreciated!


If it brand new and you're not happy with the condition, i would 100% exchange it. If the cracking gets worse, you'll regret not exchanging it sooner. It should be perfect for the price you pay. Flap bags may crack in the future (although i've never had that issue), but when you purchase them, they need to be perfect.


----------



## sisterhood

Miss World said:


> If it brand new and you're not happy with the condition, i would 100% exchange it. If the cracking gets worse, you'll regret not exchanging it sooner. It should be perfect for the price you pay. Flap bags may crack in the future (although i've never had that issue), but when you purchase them, they need to be perfect.


Yes thank you  I decided to return it


----------



## hart88hart

I am hoping someone could help me out?? I am looking at getting the medium college but I'm wondering how heavy the bag is?? I'm not near a store that carries Saint Laurent. I have a small loulou which is light but wondering if anyone can weigh their college please? Thanks so very much for any help anyone could give me


----------



## GlamGalOnTheGo

hart88hart said:


> I am hoping someone could help me out?? I am looking at getting the medium college but I'm wondering how heavy the bag is?? I'm not near a store that carries Saint Laurent. I have a small loulou which is light but wondering if anyone can weigh their college please? Thanks so very much for any help anyone could give me



Hi. It’s not heavy at all. The chain is actually much lighter than it looks. You will love this bag. Great pick!

The medium college is super functional. I love that it can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody, or hand held.


----------



## hart88hart

GlamGalOnTheGo said:


> Hi. It’s not heavy at all. The chain is actually much lighter than it looks. You will love this bag. Great pick!
> 
> The medium college is super functional. I love that it can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody, or hand held.


Now to decide between black with GHW or neutral with SHW!! I'm leaning toward the black as I really love the gold against the black!!


----------



## GlamGalOnTheGo

hart88hart said:


> Now to decide between black with GHW or neutral with SHW!! I'm leaning toward the black as I really love the gold against the black!!


 I love the black with gold hardware too. GORGEOUS!


----------



## sisterhood

hart88hart said:


> I am hoping someone could help me out?? I am looking at getting the medium college but I'm wondering how heavy the bag is?? I'm not near a store that carries Saint Laurent. I have a small loulou which is light but wondering if anyone can weigh their college please? Thanks so very much for any help anyone could give me


Hi dear it’s very light weight for the bag, but the hardware chain is a bit heavy compares to loulou. Overall it’s light weight not too bad. I love the style of college medium bag. It looks cute when you carry the bag only too.


----------



## hart88hart

Ladies have you had issues with the leather chipping on the top of the back pocket??


----------



## Purselover86

hart88hart said:


> Ladies have you had issues with the leather chipping on the top of the back pocket??


Can you post a photo?


----------



## hart88hart

Purselover86 said:


> Can you post a photo?


I don't have any but I am debating getting this bag and happened across a few videos where that was a problem. So I am wondering if this is a common problem


----------



## Purselover86

hart88hart said:


> I don't have any but I am debating getting this bag and happened across a few videos where that was a problem. So I am wondering if this is a common problem


I don’t see anything like that. Mine has some slight corner wear and over time I think they can lose some shape


----------



## hart88hart

Purselover86 said:


> I don’t see anything like that. Mine has some slight corner wear and over time I think they can lose some shape


Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## eus

Hi Everyone!
I’m new to Saint Laurent. I usually buy from Chanel and LV. I just received my new College Medium Bag from saks. I noticed that the strap length is uneven. One side of the strap is a little longer than the other side. I actually counted the links and the shorter side has 42 links and the other side has 43 links. Has anyone noticed this before or is mine defective? Please see pics. Thank you!


----------



## mileymiels

Hello, can anyone show me how much does the medium bag can hold? xx


----------



## mgrant

mileymiels said:


> Hello, can anyone show me how much does the medium bag can hold? xx


I'm not using mine at the moment, so I can't show you, but I can tell you what I usually carry in mine:

A slim card holder goes in the very back section
A small compact mirror and small hand sanitizer goes in the middle zip pocket
A pack of tissues, listerine pocket spray, chapstick, mask, keys, and slim sunglasses case (a standard rayban case) goes in the largest section in the front
Cell phone goes in the slip pocket on the back

Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueCherry

mileymiels said:


> Hello, can anyone show me how much does the medium bag can hold? xx



Here is what I typically carry in mine


----------



## luxsal

Does any one have the College medium in brick color? I am loving the color but would like to see real pics. TIA!


----------



## crazy_eye

I was planning to get YSL woc black hardware but then I stumbled upon this beauty... Someone sell this medium college at a very reasonable price but I have some concerns...
As you can see the hardwear is already chipping at the bottom. Is there any way I can fix/disguise it? I was thinking to very meticulously cover it with a matte black OPI polish Is that a terrible idea?
Also how durable and scratch proof are YSL distressed leather? I'm still conflicting whether to get this one or not as my initial plan was to save money for a Chanel medium flap, but maybe in the mean time this can fill the gap. Thank you!


----------



## pooge

Hello, I was hoping someone may be able to provide me with clarity on whether there is a difference in color between the College taupe vs. College dark beige? I really love the look of the nude color with dark metal hardware. I'm not able to find the taupe color secondhand anywhere, but I do see some options for dark beige - so I was wondering if they are the same or if taupe is a bit darker. It's hard to tell from pictures/reviews and it seems like YSL has so many different shades of nude.


----------



## averagejoe

crazy_eye said:


> I was planning to get YSL woc black hardware but then I stumbled upon this beauty... Someone sell this medium college at a very reasonable price but I have some concerns...
> As you can see the hardwear is already chipping at the bottom. Is there any way I can fix/disguise it? I was thinking to very meticulously cover it with a matte black OPI polish Is that a terrible idea?
> Also how durable and scratch proof are YSL distressed leather? I'm still conflicting whether to get this one or not as my initial plan was to save money for a Chanel medium flap, but maybe in the mean time this can fill the gap. Thank you!


I do not suggest getting this bag. The black hardware will look clearly "painted" if you try to cover up the parts that are scratched. I also suggest putting the money towards a Chanel medium flap rather than a bag that you won't like as much.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Is there any other threads for this bag? I can’t find them if there are :/. Surprisingly since it’s been a popular bag. So I pulled the trigger on this bag from FP and hoping I will love it. If not, at least I can return.


----------



## crazy_eye

averagejoe said:


> I do not suggest getting this bag. The black hardware will look clearly "painted" if you try to cover up the parts that are scratched. I also suggest putting the money towards a Chanel medium flap rather than a bag that you won't like as much.


Thanks for your advice! I didn't get it at the end, after more research I found that college leather looks worn out fairly quickly


----------



## floatinglili

I absolutely love mine - large size only because I just can’t pack my life down any more compact than the large. 
I find it is an incredibly practical bag for an everyday bag. I tend to move in to a bag and wear it daily for many months - we are going into winter here so the black with silver hardware is perfect - but I love this design so much I’m considering getting a light coloured one for the seasonal flip side!
I have always found ysl to stand up quite well to wear but to be honest one thing I enjoy about ysl is the slightly smeared mascara kind of feel. I won’t care if it gets a little banged up. 
I hope that doesn’t sound crazy!


----------



## luxsal

I understand why some would feel the bag looks worn down. I think it loosens its shape because of the soft leather after some time. But honestly of all the bags I saw in the YSL boutique which I visited recently, this caught my attention. I loved the thick chain which was very lightweight and the bag was also much lighter in weight. I also love the back pocket. I was actually looking into the Loulou but was not impressed on how bulky  the medium one looked and how small the smaller one looked. For me the toy loulou is too small. I think College is the perfect size for me. I am waiting for the brick one to get on sale which will likely not happen but I am still hoping...


----------



## LCW884

Hey all, I just purchased the College Bag in Opyum Red & absolutely love it! I’ve been looking for a Red Leather purse in this tone for years and am very pleased with the style, functionality, & overall look of this bag. 
But I was wondering if anyone had any tips of leather care. Has anyone used a protectant spray on it? Or is that not recommended? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LCW884 said:


> Hey all, I just purchased the College Bag in Opyum Red & absolutely love it! I’ve been looking for a Red Leather purse in this tone for years and am very pleased with the style, functionality, & overall look of this bag.
> But I was wondering if anyone had any tips of leather care. Has anyone used a protectant spray on it? Or is that not recommended? Thanks in advance!


I’m not really a Red bag person it depends on the Red color, but this is stunning!!   Sorry new to the brand so i have no advice to give. Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## coniglietta

salal04 said:


> I understand why some would feel the bag looks worn down. I think it loosens its shape because of the soft leather after some time. But honestly of all the bags I saw in the YSL boutique which I visited recently, this caught my attention. I loved the thick chain which was very lightweight and the bag was also much lighter in weight. I also love the back pocket. I was actually looking into the Loulou but was not impressed on how bulky  the medium one looked and how small the smaller one looked. For me the toy loulou is too small. I think College is the perfect size for me. I am waiting for the brick one to get on sale which will likely not happen but I am still hoping...



I have a small loulou that I love, but the medium college in brick looks so much more carefree and wearable! I saw it last night on the Saint Laurent website and I was smitten. I was planning to get the Celine belt bag for summer so I may wait for the college until my birthday around October.




So pretty! It's on my wishlist for sure.


----------



## luxsal

LCW884 said:


> Hey all, I just purchased the College Bag in Opyum Red & absolutely love it! I’ve been looking for a Red Leather purse in this tone for years and am very pleased with the style, functionality, & overall look of this bag.
> But I was wondering if anyone had any tips of leather care. Has anyone used a protectant spray on it? Or is that not recommended? Thanks in advance!


I think I was this color in store too! It is stunning in person! Congrats!! How do you like it so far?


----------



## LCW884

salal04 said:


> I think I was this color in store too! It is stunning in person! Congrats!! How do you like it so far?


You probably did! The color is a very unique red.
I absolutely LOVE the college bag, and I’ve gotten soo many compliments already! 
But now I want it in a cooler color with the silver hardware... I’m addicted!


----------



## chantelleds

Need some assistance! Struggling to choose between the off white colour and khaki green. The Khaki green was my first reason to start loving the bag but I’ve since seen the off white and also liked that one… I don’t own any light coloured bags so figure it would be a good addition to my collection and a nice summer piece… but the khaki colour is stunning?! Help!!!!


----------



## luxsal

chantelleds said:


> Need some assistance! Struggling to choose between the off white colour and khaki green. The Khaki green was my first reason to start loving the bag but I’ve since seen the off white and also liked that one… I don’t own any light coloured bags so figure it would be a good addition to my collection and a nice summer piece… but the khaki colour is stunning?! Help!!!!


Which one do you think will go more with your wardrobe? I like the idea of the off white color but khakhi green color also sounds good for fall/winter.


----------



## floatinglili

I wear the large black version silver hardware everyday and I know I will want a light version of this bag for our summer (depths of winter right now).

It must also be silver hardware and large size. But I’m holding off on the white version currently available as I have never worn a white bag. I hope more colours continue to be released for the large size.
 Is that a crazy expectation??

I love this style and tbh I could go for an even larger jumbo sized version too as I use it as an everyday beater work bag. However I think the magnet closure probably couldn’t handle a bigger, heavier bag. 

The only criticism I have of the bag is the magnet closer. It’s a little fiddly getting it to catch. I much prefer proper twist lock closures but can’t have everything I guess.


----------



## Miss World

@LCW884 Absolutely beautiful color, what a statement! It looks unbelievably classy and red is a timeless. Great choice!


----------



## MiaKing

Does the college bag come in the new taupe color like loulou? Or only dark beige? I'm trying to decide if I want small/medium loulou or medium college. I absolutely love the new taupe color


----------



## jxwilliams

I have been looking for the large College bag in dark beige—has anybody seen it recently for sale?


----------



## cristincline

Just purchased the college medium in suede and I am obsessed. Perfect for fall!


----------



## mdlchic77

OMG congratulations! Absolutely beautiful and it looks amazing on you ! The college is my favorite YSL bag!  I am obsessed with this bag too !


----------



## Miss World

cristincline said:


> Just purchased the college medium in suede and I am obsessed. Perfect for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198975


So stunning and love the way you styled it! Congrats!


----------



## IntheOcean

cristincline said:


> Just purchased the college medium in suede and I am obsessed. Perfect for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198975


Stunning bag!  Love how it looks against light blue jeans.


----------



## LVLUV87

hart88hart said:


> Now to decide between black with GHW or neutral with SHW!! I'm leaning toward the black as I really love the gold against the black!!


I’m checking out these comments as I too am indecisive about the black with gold hardware. Seems everyone favors the silver but I tend to wear more gold. What did you end up choosing and are you happy with your selection?


----------



## MeBagaholic

College medium brick or Loulou small dark natural? Which one would you prefer. If niki thing bothers me i May have to choose between these two.


----------



## coniglietta

MeBagaholic said:


> College medium brick or Loulou small dark natural? Which one would you prefer. If niki thing bothers me i May have to choose between these two.



I love the college in brick! It's a beautiful neutral. You can also wear it in more ways. I have a small black loulou that I find a more formal because it's quite structured. If I was choosing between the loulou I would look at a lighter beige or taupe, but that's my preference.


----------



## MeBagaholic

coniglietta said:


> I love the college in brick! It's a beautiful neutral. You can also wear it in more ways. I have a small black loulou that I find a more formal because it's quite structured. If I was choosing between the loulou I would look at a lighter beige or taupe, but that's my preference.


I have the small loulou in black gold. And medium loulou in neutral color i cant remember name.
Also my third pick is college medium black with silver hardware as i dont have that combo either


----------



## LVtingting

MeBagaholic said:


> College medium brick or Loulou small dark natural? Which one would you prefer. If niki thing bothers me i May have to choose between these two.


I vote for the College medium since I’ve used it for a month straight. The back pocket is so convenient for cell phone, shoulder strap can be removed completely, best of all the is the top handle can be carried on the crook of the arm…hope this helps


----------



## HavPlenty

cristincline said:


> Just purchased the college medium in suede and I am obsessed. Perfect for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198975


That is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Mcb1986

A


----------



## Mcb1986

cristincline said:


> Just purchased the college medium in suede and I am obsessed. Perfect for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198975


so pretty!! Any signs of wear after using it?


----------



## LouisV76

when are new colors usually come out?


----------



## bagsnob1979

Hi everyone, I’m looking for this suede college medium but can’t find it anywhere but farfetch and I’d rather buy in the US if possible.  Has anyone seen it recently?  TIA!!


----------



## MonAmi101

Considering repurchasing the black medium College bag with gunmetal hardware as I just absolutely fell in love with it, but not sure whether to given the previous issues I had with one of the clasps completely breaking. 

For context, I’d bought it in lockdown and only used it a max of 5 times before it happened the first time, managed to pick up the pieces and put it back together myself, the second time it happened when I was out and lost some parts. I was also taking good care of it and storing as advised. 

Just wondering if anyone has had the same issue and if it was a common problem, or just a one off with my bag?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

MonAmi101 said:


> Considering repurchasing the black medium College bag with gunmetal hardware as I just absolutely fell in love with it, but not sure whether to given the previous issues I had with one of the clasps completely breaking.
> 
> For context, I’d bought it in lockdown and only used it a max of 5 times before it happened the first time, managed to pick up the pieces and put it back together myself, the second time it happened when I was out and lost some parts. I was also taking good care of it and storing as advised.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had the same issue and if it was a common problem, or just a one off with my bag?


Mine is a few yrs old, haven't had that problem.  Black w gold hardware.


----------



## LoKat3

hello all...I just received a new college bag in size large in black and aged silver hardware.  I ordered it online direct from YSL...but the leather feels dry, is that normal?  I've read that its super soft, lambskin, etc. but it doesn't strike me as soft per se, just dry.  I'm afraid it will crack after wear and being exposed to the elements, not excessively exposed, just with general, daily use.  If this is normal, do any of you condition your College?  Debating on whether to keep it or look for another black/silver combo since that is what's lacking in my collection. Thanks much!


----------



## lealea244

LoKat3 said:


> hello all...I just received a new college bag in size large in black and aged silver hardware.  I ordered it online direct from YSL...but the leather feels dry, is that normal?  I've read that its super soft, lambskin, etc. but it doesn't strike me as soft per se, just dry.  I'm afraid it will crack after wear and being exposed to the elements, not excessively exposed, just with general, daily use.  If this is normal, do any of you condition your College?  Debating on whether to keep it or look for another black/silver combo since that is what's lacking in my collection. Thanks much!


I used to own the medium size and I know what you mean! The bag I tried on in store was very very dry, I was shocked when I touched it. However the bag I ordered (medium size, sheepskin I think) didn’t feel dry. the leather still had that roughened texture to it, but it was still soft and a bit pliable.
I have to blast the AC where I live now and so my bag did get a bit dry, I usually use a more lightweight leather lotion (collonil or apple leather lotion) and let it sink in. That’s usually enough but if it needs a little extra I sometimes go in once in a while with leather honey for that extra moisture!

but with yours being so new, maybe exchange it?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

LoKat3 said:


> hello all...I just received a new college bag in size large in black and aged silver hardware.  I ordered it online direct from YSL...but the leather feels dry, is that normal?  I've read that its super soft, lambskin, etc. but it doesn't strike me as soft per se, just dry.  I'm afraid it will crack after wear and being exposed to the elements, not excessively exposed, just with general, daily use.  If this is normal, do any of you condition your College?  Debating on whether to keep it or look for another black/silver combo since that is what's lacking in my collection. Thanks much!


Hi, I have a large college bag in black with aged silver hardware.  The lambskin on this bag is not the super soft, buttery kind of lambskin.  It has a certain sturdiness and texture to it.  That said, my bag certainly does not feel dry and I have no concerns about cracking etc.  I have not conditioned it and don't feel the need to do so.  If you are able to visit a boutique and compare, it might help with your decision to keep or exchange.  Good luck!


----------



## SystarSystem

LoKat3 said:


> hello all...I just received a new college bag in size large in black and aged silver hardware.  I ordered it online direct from YSL...but the leather feels dry, is that normal?  I've read that its super soft, lambskin, etc. but it doesn't strike me as soft per se, just dry.  I'm afraid it will crack after wear and being exposed to the elements, not excessively exposed, just with general, daily use.  If this is normal, do any of you condition your College?  Debating on whether to keep it or look for another black/silver combo since that is what's lacking in my collection. Thanks much!


The first medium college I got from the boutique was extremely dry. A week or so after I bought it, I noticed tons of little cracks all over the leather, esp near the edges and seams. I brought it back to the boutique and they said that was just the nature of the leather, but to me it looked as if the leather could be peeled off in tiny little bits. The SAs were really nice and conditioned the bag several times and although the leather was overall shinier, the cracks were still very noticable. I ultimately ended up exchanging for the only other medium college they had in the boutique. That one was also still very dry, but didn't have as many cracks as the other one. Below are pics of the first college I had. Most of the college bags I've seen in pics and videos look much shinier to me than either of the two I had, but I still really like the one I have  if you're concerned about yours I would try to exchange it if you can!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Large College Bag


----------



## hylia

Hello! Does any of you own this bag in the grey khaki with bronze HW? Saw it on the ysl page and i am in loooove with it but the YSL boutiques in my city don’t carry this colour. Can’t seem to find any reviews or pics of this particular colour+HW combo anywhere either


----------



## mgrant

hylia said:


> Hello! Does any of you own this bag in the grey khaki with bronze HW? Saw it on the ysl page and i am in loooove with it but the YSL boutiques in my city don’t carry this colour. Can’t seem to find any reviews or pics of this particular colour+HW combo anywhere either



I haven't seen the college in this color, but I have seen this color/hardware combo in person on the Kaia and Solferino bags, and it really is stunning.


----------



## boujeegal

I am looking to purchase a YSL bag (Sunset or College). I am leaning toward the Sunset as it looks a bit more dressy and I would want this bag to take me from day to night events (although I wouldn't use it as an everyday bag). Has anyone here used their College bag and an evening bag? Eg; out to dinner, weddings ect. Luxury bag pricing in Australia is insane so I need to make the right choice between the two!


----------



## MBlanco7

My concern would be the slouching over time.


----------



## mgrant

boujeegal said:


> I am looking to purchase a YSL bag (Sunset or College). I am leaning toward the Sunset as it looks a bit more dressy and I would want this bag to take me from day to night events (although I wouldn't use it as an everyday bag). Has anyone here used their College bag and an evening bag? Eg; out to dinner, weddings ect. Luxury bag pricing in Australia is insane so I need to make the right choice between the two!



I have the medium college, and while I've used it when I've gone out to dinner/drinks, I'm not sure I'd use it as a wedding/event bag. I feel like it's a little too big for that. For those types of occasions, I would prefer a clutch or just something smaller in general. I guess it really depends on how casual/dressy the wedding or event was.

In terms of slouching being a concern as someone else stated, I've had my college for a few years and it hasn't slouched at all. However, even though I've used it a lot, I haven't used it as an everyday bag. So there's always a chance that constant, heavy use could affect the structure over time.


----------



## GG5

Does anyone happen to have the College bag in the Brick color??? I like brown bags and and trying to figure out how much an orange undertone it has.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

boujeegal said:


> I am looking to purchase a YSL bag (Sunset or College). I am leaning toward the Sunset as it looks a bit more dressy and I would want this bag to take me from day to night events (although I wouldn't use it as an everyday bag). Has anyone here used their College bag and an evening bag? Eg; out to dinner, weddings ect. Luxury bag pricing in Australia is insane so I need to make the right choice between the two!


I agree, sunset is more dressy.  I've used my 4 yr old med college (vintage shiny black leather w gold hardware) as an everyday bag for more than a year with no slouching.  Out to dinner yes, wedding depends on how formal.  Don't forget the strap is removable and it can be carried by the top handle.


----------



## grayeyes043

cristincline said:


> Just purchased the college medium in suede and I am obsessed. Perfect for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198975


I just brought this bag but the one I  have has the fringe. Its a beautiful bag.


----------



## jackie100

Would the strap on a medium College be way too long for me as I'm 4'11? Would it work if I wrapped the strap under the flap to wear it as a crossbody? (Saw some people on YT making the strap shorter by wrapping it).


----------



## katyc1985

Has anyone received a college bag with a tangled chain?? I received mine today and because I’ve seen it in store I knew I wanted to keep it and took all tags etc off and then looked at the chain strap and there’s a twisted link I can’t get fixed!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

katyc1985 said:


> Has anyone received a college bag with a tangled chain?? I received mine today and because I’ve seen it in store I knew I wanted to keep it and took all tags etc off and then looked at the chain strap and there’s a twisted link I can’t get fixed!


Does the online retailer you bought it from have a b&m store you can take it to?
Links on my college bag had gotten twisted once, I don't know how.  I couldn't figure out how to fix and somehow it fixed itself.  I have no idea what happened.  This doesn't help but wanted to share my experience.  Good luck.


----------



## Chzbrg

I am looking at the college bag for everyday. I am usually a VERY large bag lady, haha. Love big bags... but need to downsize. I want a classic bag I can wear cross body. (In my 40s, sz 12) I really like the college bag, but also looking at lou vs camera. I want something I can wear all day going about town but still take me to night.


----------



## Yisi

Hello~ Can anyone confirm if the YSL College Bag in Medium is now made of calfskin instead of lamb skin? It was stated on the official website 80% calfskin, but from what I read in forum threads, it’s supposedly lambkin?


----------



## MiaKing

Good question. I'm waiting to see the answers too


----------



## Sibelle

Yisi said:


> Hello~ Can anyone confirm if the YSL College Bag in Medium is now made of calfskin instead of lamb skin? It was stated on the official website 80% calfskin, but from what I read in forum threads, it’s supposedly lambkin?


I bought the medium college last week and the SA said it´s lambskin!
Also the label sais cuir agneau.


----------



## floatinglili

Chzbrg said:


> I am looking at the college bag for everyday. I am usually a VERY large bag lady, haha. Love big bags... but need to downsize. I want a classic bag I can wear cross body. (In my 40s, sz 12) I really like the college bag, but also looking at lou vs camera. I want something I can wear all day going about town but still take me to night.


The medium is too small for me. I went for the large. Even that is a bit of a squeeze for me honestly, as I use it as a work / life bag. I need to take a tote along with me as well some days. 
I couldn’t imagine making the medium work as a busy large bag type person lol. 
Yes I think the bag is good enough to go everywhere including out for dinner at night (even in the daytime-ish large size)  but as I have it in black and wear it on the daily I find it a little boring for evening dinner dates. So night time if I have time to change I tend to change it up. Winter season is coming for me so I expect I will be bringing it out storage very shortly. If the large size came in more light summery colour options (silver hardware only please) I would probably wear the style all year round.
I also wish they would come out in a rash and make an extra large. 
My only other little glitch is the magnetic close - getting used to that baby has taken a bit. A turn lock is so much easier and more secure! But YSL loves their magnetic closes so have had to get used to it.


----------



## Yisi

Sibelle said:


> I bought the medium college last week and the SA said it´s lambskin!
> Also the label sais cuir agneau.


Thanks for sharing! Yes, I just checked with my SA, she confirmed that college bags in her boutique are all labeled as  lambskin for material. The website may have provided the wrong information.


----------



## MiaKing

I asked client advisor over the phone and they said that the new college is made out of calfskin but there is still the inventory of "older" lambskin version.


----------



## Sibelle

MiaKing said:


> I asked client advisor over the phone and they said that the new college is made out of calfskin but there is still the inventory of "older" lambskin version.


Ok, I guess it depends on the model. I got the black on black College and this one is 100% lambskin, also on the website.


----------



## MiaKing

You're right, I think it might depend on the model because indeed I have seen it being still lambskin on website. Majority online however, is calfskin. 

I wonder why that change. Personally I'm happy because I was debating whether to buy college or no mostly because of lambskin. I have never had a lambskin bag, but had their lou camera in calfskin and it was such a carefree bag. I used it everyday for about 6 months and the exterior was spotless. Now I have toy loulou and I love it but it's a little on the small size so I wanted college and it's great to see it potentially being more durable.


----------



## Sibelle

MiaKing said:


> You're right, I think it might depend on the model because indeed I have seen it being still lambskin on website. Majority online however, is calfskin.
> 
> I wonder why that change. Personally I'm happy because I was debating whether to buy college or no mostly because of lambskin. I have never had a lambskin bag, but had their lou camera in calfskin and it was such a carefree bag. I used it everyday for about 6 months and the exterior was spotless. Now I have toy loulou and I love it but it's a little on the small size so I wanted college and it's great to see it potentially being more durable.


Yes I really wonder why only the black on black is in lambskin? However the leather is not that delicate as YSL has made it a bit "rougher" and the SA ensured me that it´s actually durable because of how it has been treated. I will see how this will wear, but will be careful nonetheless.


----------



## MiaKing

I think they might phase out college in lambskin completely but maybe black on black has the biggest inventory so thats why it's still listed as lambskin on website. Just my thoughts. This is very popular bag. I have seen a lot reviews about leather coming off after a year of gentle using it and boutiques didn't allow exchanges claiming it's normal wear. After paying almost 3k with taxes I think any bag should be more durable and finally it's putting a brand in difficult situation because people will stop buying their goods because of this type of experience plus nowadays people are sharing their opinions online, so they can reach big audience. Maybe they analyzed the situation and decided it's easier to start production with more durable leather. Lastly, I know there are other lambskin YSL bags but they are not that popular so it's probably not hurting their sales as much. They are making the most money from average people, not celebrities, so their opinion should matter If that make sense


----------



## MeBagaholic

Is college bag getting a price increase


----------



## Sibelle

MiaKing said:


> I think they might phase out college in lambskin completely but maybe black on black has the biggest inventory so thats why it's still listed as lambskin on website. Just my thoughts. This is very popular bag. I have seen a lot reviews about leather coming off after a year of gentle using it and boutiques didn't allow exchanges claiming it's normal wear. After paying almost 3k with taxes I think any bag should be more durable and finally it's putting a brand in difficult situation because people will stop buying their goods because of this type of experience plus nowadays people are sharing their opinions online, so they can reach big audience. Maybe they analyzed the situation and decided it's easier to start production with more durable leather. Lastly, I know there are other lambskin YSL bags but they are not that popular so it's probably not hurting their sales as much. They are making the most money from average people, not celebrities, so their opinion should matter If that make sense


I checked the website again today and now it sais on all college bags 100% lambskin. So maybe they just had the wrong description on the website. I also don´t really see the point in changing the leather because the lambskin is what makes that special bag style. It would look very different with calfskin. Anyway, I am not the expert but I will enjoy my bag and hopefully it will hold up just fine.


----------



## LCW884

MeBagaholic said:


> Is college bag getting a price increase


I got a text from my SA last night and I believe the price increase is going to be for all items starting tomorrow.


----------



## MeBagaholic

LCW884 said:


> I got a text from my SA last night and I believe the price increase is going to be for all items starting tomorrow.


Did they happen to mention how much will it be for medium college and medium niki
I cant seem to find any info


----------



## Sibelle

Nobody mentioned the college bag so far in regards to the price increase, but as all other bags seem to be affected I suppose the college bag will go up in price as well.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Got my college bag today
Does anyone who has this college or this color have the side showing like a white portion thats not covered with leather?
Also did the chain weight become lighter on this. I have my envelope black bag and chain us heavy and more gold on it.
On this chain is a bit lighter in weight and color is not shiny gold


----------



## reggiefofeggie

MeBagaholic said:


> Got my college bag today
> Does anyone who has this college or this color have the side showing like a white portion thats not covered with leather?
> Also did the chain weight become lighter on this. I have my envelope black bag and chain us heavy and more gold on it.
> On this chain is a bit lighter in weight and color is not shiny gold


I heard the chain was light on the college. Not sure about the white part though..


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

MeBagaholic said:


> Got my college bag today
> Does anyone who has this college or this color have the side showing like a white portion thats not covered with leather?
> Also did the chain weight become lighter on this. I have my envelope black bag and chain us heavy and more gold on it.
> On this chain is a bit lighter in weight and color is not shiny gold


The white part - I wouldn't keep if it was me.  Sorry.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> The white part - I wouldn't keep if it was me.  Sorry.


It looks like the leather wasnt enough to cover it


----------



## CarrieBr

Hi ladies!! It has been sooo long since I posted the last time here that I had to open a new account  (literally years).
I just bought a new black YSL Medium College at the YSL outlet and it came without the strap (there were two, one without it and one with the strap broken, so I decided to buy the one without it because it was cheaper and, TBH, I do not think that the other could be fixed). Anyway, it was such a bargain that I got it straight away and thought to buy the strap at the YSL store, but they do not sell it, so my plan B is to buy it on Etsy.
I have seen on the YSL website that the strap drop is 55cm. (21.6in.), but they do not show the strap length, and net-a-porter says that the strap length is 105cm. (41.6in.), which looks contradictory. Does anyone know how long the strap of the current Medium College actually is?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sibelle

CarrieBr said:


> Hi ladies!! It has been sooo long since I posted the last time here that I had to open a new account  (literally years).
> I just bought a new black YSL Medium College at the YSL outlet and it came without the strap (there were two, one without it and one with the strap broken, so I decided to buy the one without it because it was cheaper and, TBH, I do not think that the other could be fixed). Anyway, it was such a bargain that I got it straight away and thought to buy the strap at the YSL store, but they do not sell it, so my plan B is to buy it on Etsy.
> I have seen on the YSL website that the strap drop is 55cm. (21.6in.), but they do not show the strap length, and net-a-porter says that the strap length is 105cm. (41.6in.), which looks contradictory. Does anyone know how long the strap of the current Medium College actually is?
> Thanks a lot.


Including the clasps it's 115 cm long  .


----------



## CarrieBr

Sibelle said:


> Including the clasps it's 115 cm long  .



Thanks a lot, Sibelle!! I can order the 120cm. or the 110cm. and I think I will go for the 110cm, which I hope is perfect as a crossbody, too.


----------



## chantelleds

Has anyone got this bag in the blue? Would loge to see it if so!


----------



## lovieluvslux

MeBagaholic said:


> Got my college bag today
> Does anyone who has this college or this color have the side showing like a white portion thats not covered with leather?
> Also did the chain weight become lighter on this. I have my envelope black bag and chain us heavy and more gold on it.
> On this chain is a bit lighter in weight and color is not shiny gold


Can you return or exchange?


----------



## MeBagaholic

I ret


lovieluvslux said:


> Can you return or exchange?


I returned it


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone have a newer Dell XPS 13 and can check if it will fit in a large college? 
Dimensions for My Dell XPS 13 is width: 11.6"  and depth 7.6" so technically it should fit right cause dimensions for college is 
Length: 11.75 in,  Height: 8.5 in? 

My laptop is 2.7 lbs... is that too heavy for such a soft bag? 

Also, does anyone carry their tablet in it all the time and if so does it stretch the bag at all?


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone know why the large College is $400 less at Begdorf vs YSL?  Is it an older model? https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/sea...college&from=brSearch&q=saint laurent college


----------



## Tina1010

jackie100 said:


> Does anyone know why the large College is $400 less at Begdorf vs YSL?  Is it an older model? https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/sea...college&from=brSearch&q=saint laurent college


Hmm even the medium is $100 cheaper.   But the photos of the medium size look like the sides of the bag are all misshaped, not like the one on ysl. I wonder if these are slightly defective pieces.


----------



## jackie100

Tina1010 said:


> Hmm even the medium is $100 cheaper.   But the photos of the medium size look like the sides of the bag are all misshaped, not like the one on ysl. I wonder if these are slightly defective pieces.



That's a good point! I didn't even noticed they were squished looking until you pointed out they were misshaped but they do look like that! But if they were Bergdorf should mention it in the description no? I don't think they generally sell defective pieces.... they are luxury.


----------



## Tina1010

jackie100 said:


> That's a good point! I didn't even noticed they were squished looking until you pointed out they were misshaped but they do look like that! But if they were Bergdorf should mention it in the description no? I don't think they generally sell defective pieces.... they are luxury.


Yeah .. just an odd photo most likely.  It's probably last seasons stock as you assumed.  I wished I checked BG website last week .. they were running their gift card promotion and would have been great to add on this discount.  The college bag is on my wishlist!!


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone petite (4'11 - 5'0) have the College in large and if so do you fidn the 14.5" strap drop ok? Or is it way too long and in need of having some links removed?


----------



## jackie100

I pulled the plug and got a pre-owned large college from Fashionphile. I love it, love how light it is and the look but I noticed that one side is slightly mushed on the left side. I guess from far away you can't tell but you can def see it in these pics.  Is this a characteristic of the bag?

I paid $1505 for it. Is it ok and should I just deal for it or return and buy a new one instead? I see them on Bergdorf for $2650.


----------



## mia55

jackie100 said:


> I pulled the plug and got a pre-owned large college from Fashionphile. I love it, love how light it is and the look but I noticed that one side is slightly mushed on the left side. I guess from far away you can't tell but you can def see it in these pics.  Is this a characteristic of the bag?
> 
> I paid $1505 for it. Is it ok and should I just deal for it or return and buy a new one instead? I see them on Bergdorf for $2650.
> 
> View attachment 5603068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603069
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603070


College bags tend to bend at the bottom, so any college bag will look like this after some light use. Did you end up keeping it or return? 1500 seems like the upper end of the range.


----------



## Tina1010

My College bag's magnetic closure can be annoying to align and close and I usually have to grab the bag with both hands to properly close it. Curious if that's normal or just me.


----------



## GG5

Tina1010 said:


> My College bag's magnetic closure can be annoying to align and close and I usually have to grab the bag with both hands to properly close it. Curious if that's normal or just me.



I have had mine for a few years and it snaps right into place. I have noticed though that if the bag is packed too full too many times, it can get a bit misaligned


----------



## BlueCherry

Tina1010 said:


> My College bag's magnetic closure can be annoying to align and close and I usually have to grab the bag with both hands to properly close it. Curious if that's normal or just me.



Mine snaps into place no problem, if anything I find the magnet too strong and have to flex muscle to open it


----------



## Tina1010

GG5 said:


> I have had mine for a few years and it snaps right into place. I have noticed though that if the bag is packed too full too many times, it can get a bit misaligned


Oh bummer. Mine isn't too full but doesn't snap into place.  Has to be handled from the bottom a little.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Tina1010

BlueCherry said:


> Mine snaps into place no problem, if anything I find the magnet too strong and have to flex muscle to open it


Thanks ! I have to handle it from the bottom to make it snap into place.  I'm glad that it's got strong closure so it hopefully prevents anyone else from easily getting into the bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tina1010 said:


> Hmm even the medium is $100 cheaper.   But the photos of the medium size look like the sides of the bag are all misshaped, not like the one on ysl. I wonder if these are slightly defective pieces.


Nope. It's not defective. The bag was like that originally. We call it the curves. The newer versions don't have these curves anymore. Mine has them.


----------



## sharcee

hylia said:


> Hello! Does any of you own this bag in the grey khaki with bronze HW? Saw it on the ysl page and i am in loooove with it but the YSL boutiques in my city don’t carry this colour. Can’t seem to find any reviews or pics of this particular colour+HW combo anywhere either


I got this color today! It’s much more muted in person - almost a greyish green that has a hint of sage. It’s beautiful!


----------



## cathavenicethings

sharcee said:


> I got this color today! It’s much more muted in person - almost a greyish green that has a hint of sage. It’s beautiful!


Congrats!  It will look amazing with fall colors!


----------



## Sweblonde

Does anybody know if the large college bag in so black/black hardware has been discontinued? 
The Saint Laurent website only has it in the medium size.


----------



## Sibelle

Sweblonde said:


> Does anybody know if the large college bag in so black/black hardware has been discontinued?
> The Saint Laurent website only has it in the medium size.


Yes, it seems that it is no longer available on the website. But some resellers might still have some in stock. That is a shame though, I really liked this version, but I opted for the medium one in the end.


----------



## Sweblonde

Sibelle said:


> Yes, it seems that it is no longer available on the website. But some resellers might still have some in stock. That is a shame though, I really liked this version, but I opted for the medium one in the end.


Thank you. I know Farfetch had one but it's been sold... 
The medium is lovely also, I wanted that first but changed my mind to large since the strap is shorter and I think it will suit me better. 
I will contact Saint Laurent and see if I can get an answer, if so I'll post it in this thread.


----------

